# Naruto sequel: "Naruto Gaiden"



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki *(Naruto Spinoff: The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring Month)

*Kick off the 27th of April.* (The scans earlier, probably the Thursday 23rd)






OrganicDinosaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sora (Mar 24, 2015)

do you have a source OP?


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 24, 2015)

He is right:


> Issue 22/23 is a double issue because of Golden Week)
> Naruto Gaiden will have the Lead Colour and Cover in it


----------



## Sora (Mar 24, 2015)

shouldn't it be called 
"boruto gaiden"


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah is good !


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 24, 2015)

Kakashi_Hatake37 said:


> yeah is good !



What is good?


----------



## Monna (Mar 24, 2015)

Is this different from the Boruto manga?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2015)

About time


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Mar 24, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> What is good?



Naruto Come Back


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2015)

How reliable is that source tho?


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How reliable is that source tho?



Dude, it's even on mangahelpers and 2ch, so it's 99.999999% reliable.

They have never been wrong since I started reading manga weekly, which is like 5 years.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 24, 2015)

So is this about Bolt or about Naruto himself? Anyone translate the whole thing in that webpage?


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

It'll certainly be about Boruto, there is a movie about him this summer. The mini serie should be the movie's intro.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

damn, the queen novel followed by the new manga.......... i am so happy 



Haruka Katana said:


> About time



wait, why is it called naruto mang...  ninjad 



Sora said:


> shouldn't it be called
> "boruto gaiden"



yeah what he said 

is this another manga or the same manga? 



OldMonkey said:


> It'll certainly be about Boruto, there is a movie about him this summer. The mini serie should be the movie's intro.



lets say the mini series is 10 chapters long. an entire vol as intro? it should be interesting because it seems a bit too long unless kish decides to talk about the movie's villains/plot


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't wait for Inojin's awesomeness,


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2015)

About fucking time.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't wait.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 24, 2015)

This is the mini series?


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2015)

Seriously though. WSJ has promoted Storm 4 better then they've promoted this mini series. What gives?

We know more about the Boruto film then this crap.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 24, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden? That means Origins, right?

So, is this miniseries taking palce in the past like with Hashirama, or...?


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> lets say the mini series is 10 chapters long. an entire vol as intro? it should be interesting because it seems a bit too long unless kish decides to talk about the movie's villains/plot



He might talk about the universe and "all" the characters of the Naruto serie after 10 years. Plus introducing some new characters from Boruto generations. Giving some background to the ones we saw in the the 700th chapter.
He also said that he's going to give a proper closure to some of the characters like Oro, Karin and more i guess. 

My guess is 2 volumes for the mini serie and the movie will end the "Boruto story".


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> He might talk about the universe and "all" the characters of the Naruto serie after 10 years. Plus introducing some new characters from Boruto generations. Giving some background to the ones we saw in the the 700th chapter.
> He also said that he's going to give a proper closure to some of the characters like Oro, Karin and more i guess.
> 
> My guess is 2 volumes for the mini serie and the movie will end the "Boruto story".


i would guess one vol. the movie is set in August. the manga will start at the end of april. that is about 13 chapters until the end of jully if they even release on a weekly basis no interruptions.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 24, 2015)

Well its definitely needed we want to see hokage naruto's skill level,He's probably not hokage in this. But it will be good to get his character see his leadership.His character as grown up ,dad ,husband  and pre hokage. Plus we get to see boruto himawari.

If this gaiden is quality and done better that minato gaiden its fine  Naruto's freakishly strong in his base he can do FRS his chakra level is probably a 1000+ times higher than any shinobi. Literally his capacity is what all 9 bijuu and nature enrgy of the world  

We need to see upgraded hirashin. I really wonder what his base level power level is. I'll defo read this its very much needed.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm personally hoping it opens up with Boruto's birth and Naruto's reaction. Naruto's been wanting a family for so long and I just want to see him when he gets it.


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> I'm personally hoping it opens up with Boruto's birth and Naruto's reaction. Naruto's been wanting a family for so long and I just want to see him when he gets it.


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> i would guess one vol. the movie is set in August. the manga will start at the end of april. that is about 13 chapters until the end of jully if they even release on a weekly basis no interruptions.



Yeah you might be right. There is not enough time to make 2 volumes which are +15 chapters long.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2015)

Kakashi_Hatake37 said:


> Naruto Come Back



Obligatory [YOUTUBE]3eNsiTcQFao[/YOUTUBE]



RockSauron said:


> Naruto Gaiden? That means Origins, right?
> 
> So, is this miniseries taking palce in the past like with Hashirama, or...?



Gaiden is a side story.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 24, 2015)

Zef said:


>



Yeah saw that before, I just want more 



Mider T said:


> Gaiden is a side story.



Ah kk. That makes some more sense.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 24, 2015)

Thankfully it is not called Bolt something.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

The Gods be praised.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Thankfully it is not called Bolt something.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 24, 2015)

So this will be like Naruto's spinning tale where like how Naruto became a father, the Naruto vs Orochimaru final battle, and becoming the 7th Hokage.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Thankfully it is not called Bolt something.



naruto: bolt gaiden.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> So this will be like Naruto's spinning tale where like how Naruto became a father, the Naruto vs Orochimaru final battle, and becoming the 7th Hokage.



The Gaiden will obviously be more geared towards the next generation. Naruto and the rest of the adults will be support characters, like their sensei and parents were for them.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2015)

Odd way to call it like that but I remember that the first announcement also didn't have an specific title for the mini-series. They must be holding it back and will reveal in the Naruto Exhibition that is also taking place next month.



Zef said:


> Seriously though. WSJ has promoted Storm 4 better then they've promoted this mini series. What gives?
> 
> We know more about the Boruto film then this crap.



We just have a teaser poster about it.


----------



## Corvida (Mar 24, 2015)

The Big G said:


>



:


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2015)

Please show Naruto becoming Hokage god damit Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> So this will be like Naruto's spinning tale where like how Naruto became a father, the Naruto vs Orochimaru final battle, and becoming the 7th Hokage.



 lol     maybe 



The Big G said:


>



to buito is an action star.....  in burito commercials :amazed


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2015)

I want to see Naruto becoming an Hokage.

I want to see Naruto's reaction to Hinata becoming pregnant and/or his first child being born

I want to hear the hilarious naming of "Bolt" aka Boruto

I want to see Naruto contemplating about his children/wife with his parents and his past relationships.

Lastly, I want to see how Naruto matured over the years.


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

fuck "Bolt" it's "Boruto"


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 24, 2015)

No,it's Burrito.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally! *camps down in the thread*

Boruto and Bolt are both ok, though personally I find Boruto a bit silly, so Bolt it is.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2015)

*settles in*

Hopefully promotions start now.

I will also stand by Bolt.


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Finally! *camps down in the thread*
> 
> Boruto and Bolt are both ok, though personally I find Boruto a bit silly, so Bolt it is.



Bolt is a dog's name...Boruto is the name they write _in english_ in the Japanese title of the movie...


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2015)

But Boruto sounds silly.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

*@ Arya*

Hopefully it's like the promotion for the Last: started late, but was an enjoyable ride while it finally began. 



thebrightestshadow said:


> Bolt is a dog's name...Boruto is the name they write _in english_ in the Japanese title of the movie...




And Sasuke's daughter is called Salad. Blame Kishi for picking such weird names. I'll stick to Bolt.


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> *@ Arya*
> 
> Hopefully it's like the promotion for the Last: started late, but was an enjoyable ride while it finally began.
> 
> ...





Salad is not a dog's name, no one names anything Salad, that's why it's a good name for an anime character just like no one names their kids after ramen ingredients.  Calling him Bolt is just like naming a character Sparky or Mr. Fluffykins.  We don't call Neji "Screw" either, it's written Boruto in fucking english on the official poster.  Boruto is also a pun on Naruto, saying Bolt gets rid of the whole point of his name.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

Boruto is no weirder than Naruto.

It's strange to me that people can read a series called Naruto , about a character named Naruto for a number of years, some of us in the double digits by now, only to be taken a back by *Na*ruto naming his own Son *Bo*ruto.


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

The ones wo call Boruto "Bolt" should call Naruto "Nalt".


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Boruto is no weirder than Naruto.
> 
> It's strange to me that people can read a series called Naruto , about a character named Naruto for a number of years, some of us in the double digits by now, only to be taken a back by *Na*ruto naming his own Son *Bo*ruto.



It's just like Ryan and Bryan, and they're like no Bryan means "noble" so we're gonna call him Noble because Bryan is somehow a silly name compared to Ryan.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

thebrightestshadow said:


> -snip-





Are you having a bad day or is this honestly so serious to you? I call them Nardo, Sauce, Madz, etc etc all the time, and I'll call Boruto/Bolt/Burrito whatever I want as well.


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2015)

i like Boruto/Bolt more than Salad/Sarada


----------



## saferseph (Mar 24, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> The ones wo call Boruto "Bolt" should call Naruto "Nalt".



And the ones who call Bolt "Boruto" should call Rock Lee "Roku Ri"?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Revy said:


> No,it's Burrito.



burito and salad. for desert, eat choco


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 24, 2015)

character names sure are srs bsns.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> burito and salad. for desert, eat choco




Burrito and Salad are truly the best ones. I wonder if Kishi intended that joke or if it was accidental.


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Are you having a bad day or is this honestly so serious to you? I call them Nardo, Sauce, Madz, etc etc all the time, and I'll call Boruto/Bolt/Burrito whatever I want as well.



Just don't pretend that's his actual name...I hate dogs....


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Revy said:


> character names sure are srs bsns.





Internet.




thebrightestshadow said:


> Just don't pretend that's his actual name...I hate dogs....




I hereby officially announce I acknowledge Boruto is his official name. Am I now allowed to call him with nicknames? 

What have the dogs done to you?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

people are butthurt over naming them after food, and construction tools


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> And the ones who call Bolt "Boruto" should call Rock Lee "Roku Ri"?



No but the Japanese go out of their way to spell it "Boruto" in english because it's supposed to sound like Naruto, not a dog's name.  Also, we don't call Neji "Screw", so why use the english translation for Boruto?  If you translate Bolt to Japanese it's Boruto, if you translate Screw to Japanese it's Neji, same thing.

For the doubters, go to google translate, go to english to Japanese, type Screw, what does it say under the Japanese characters now?  Indeed, Neji, now type in Bolt, under the Japanese characters it read "Boruto".


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Burrito and Salad are truly the best ones. I wonder if Kishi intended that joke or if it was accidental.



i think salad because sasuke likes tomatoes and chocolate for choji's daughter  because he got dat chocolate ass :spwank 



fuck,  choji got the best one


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> people are butthurt over naming them after food, and construction tools





It follows the noble tradition started by Naruto and Neji. Though I've understood some of the names in Naruto sound a bit weird to the Japanese as well.


----------



## Lucy Harada (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally some bits of the mini-series. I've been waiting for some information even it they are small!


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

saferseph said:


> And the ones who call Bolt "Boruto" should call Rock Lee "Roku Ri"?



Depends on how it's Romanized to be honest.  

Take One Piece for example , for years we've all addressed  Luffy with an L, when it's actually spelled "Rufy" , but Oda always does a Romanization of his characters names which confirms the official spelling, the most recent I can think of is the correct spelling of Jinbe's name, which was spelled by most translators as Jinbei or Jimbei, before Oda made the romanization official. 

 I'm sure Kishi does the same, and it was basically confirmed by the Boruto movie site that he's in fact called Bo-ru-to, instead of Bolt.   People will call them whatever they please since everyone has their own endearing (or mocking) nicknames for the more popular characters. So yea, it's not like those who prefer Boruto are just being difficult for the sake of it.  

I'd go with Rock Lee personally, been calling him that since I was in Jr. High.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> The ones wo call Boruto "Bolt" should call Naruto "Nalt".



Naruto is Naruto. Boruto has however, an English origin, which is Bolt.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

We need more news or promotional material asap. People are just going to keep fighting about the names until we get something else to talk about.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally



thebrightestshadow said:


> Salad is not a dog's name, no one names anything Salad, that's why it's a good name for an anime character just like no one names their kids after ramen ingredients.  Calling him Bolt is just like naming a character Sparky or Mr. Fluffykins.  We don't call Neji "Screw" either, it's written Boruto in fucking english on the official poster.  Boruto is also a pun on Naruto, saying Bolt gets rid of the whole point of his name.



I prefer Boruto over Bolt, but you are taking this way too seriously


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto is Naruto. Boruto has however, an English origin, which is Bolt.



But that's not how the Japanese spell it in english, type in Bolt into google translate

ボルト
Boruto

ネジ
Neji

that's what you get from google translate, Naruto's son is named Boruto not bolt, just like Neji is named Neji not screw.  If it were the other way around the movie poster would not read Boruto in non japanese characters.

Rock Lee is different, the japanese word for rock is iwa however the japanese word for bolt is indeed boruto.  Boruto is the actual japanese word for bolt.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

inb4naruto is already dead in the sequel and the reason why he wrote naruto gaiden.


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2015)

thebrightestshadow said:


> Viz takes liberties with their translations, like a lot of the attack names are changed, so it doesn't matter what they say.  The Japanese word for bolt is Boruto just like the japanese word for screw is Neji.



Which is why Raw translations are better.

But even Viz's worst trumps MP's, and MS's best.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> inb4naruto is already dead in the sequel and the reason why he wrote naruto gaiden.




He would come back, after visiting his parents. He's the ninja god now.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> But even Viz's worst trumps MP's, and MS's best.



Viz spouted this nonsense that gave a very large misconception of the attack in the fandom.



> Particle Style: Atomic Dismantling Jutsu



which should be



> Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu
> Literal English
> Dust Release: Detachment of the Primitive World Technique


Yea there's nothing atomic in the name and its effect also don't follow suit the viz naming.

Since its effect hits at molecular level and not atomic level...


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It follows the noble tradition started by Naruto and Neji. Though I've understood some of the names in Naruto sound a bit weird to the Japanese as well.



weird is ok but not to the point of calling it stupid


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder if the new mini series will be enough to crash NF at some point.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2015)

FUCKING FINALLY!! and Naruto Gaiden? lol such a obvious name and no one predicted it.

People still arguing bolt vs boruto 4 months later? seriously?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

thebrightestshadow said:


> But that's not how the Japanese spell it in english, type in Bolt into google translate
> 
> ボルト
> Boruto
> ...



who gives  a shit aside from trivia? 


if i said "screw died for naruhina" you would  know i was talking about neji. 

if i said "burito and salad will have a movie" you know i am talking about buroto/bolt and sarada. 

problem only arises if you know jack shit about the manga which is unlikely to be honest. 

this is as bad grammar nazis. move on dude.



Narutossss said:


> FUCKING FINALLY!! and Naruto Gaiden? lol such a obvious name and no one predicted it.



and its apperantly called baruto: naruto the movie. 

now that is confusing


----------



## CA182 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fuck yes finally

Here we come


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 24, 2015)

lndra said:


> I want to see Naruto becoming an Hokage.
> 
> I want to see Naruto's reaction to Hinata becoming pregnant and/or his first child being born
> 
> ...



This!

I want to see Naruto explore more about his Uzumaki clan heritage.

Continue becoming stronger and to where he is crowned as Hokage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> who gives  a shit aside from trivia?
> 
> 
> if i said "screw died for naruhina" you would  know i was talking about neji.



naruhina + screw = bolt


----------



## CA182 (Mar 24, 2015)

From this new manga

I want to see a true reflection of how naruto becoming hokage changed things

He kept going on about wanting to end the cycle of hatred so I want to at least see that he made inroads into that

Instead of some

"The next generation can solve it" for boruto


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> I wonder if the new mini series will be enough to crash NF at some point.



If Boruto suddenly starts shooting down stars it probably will.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> If Boruto suddenly starts shooting down stars it probably will.



Anyone wanna place bets if he's some pseudo jinchuuriki?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> If Boruto suddenly starts shooting down stars it probably will.



I have no idea what to expect of NF concerning this mini series and new canon Manga chapters. I'm a little excited when I think about it. I'm going to taste what it felt like on NF before the Manga ended.

Naruto Gaiden that will always be Boruto Mini Series in my heart, surprise me!


Also, I will just stick with Romaji for now.
I don't care if it's Sarada or Salad, Boruto or Bolt tbqh
Peeps too excited & have nothing better to discuss, it seems


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> I hate how they censor things though



At least the censors aren't as bad as one piece anime. Burn someone with orange juice. Lighting up lollipop stick for smokes.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I wonder if the new mini series will be enough to crash NF at some point.





We're just flexing our internet arguing muscles to reopen the Konoha Telegrams discussions the way they should be - whiny and judging. It's the true NF spirit.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> The ones wo call Boruto "Bolt" should call Naruto "Nalt".



can people please stop with this Nalt shit "Naruto" is an actually word in japanese, it means several things in japan, food, landmarks, locations. Naruto is NARUTO, it's not a romanization of anything, besides the fact that Nalt isn't even a word. 

Boruto on the other hand _is_ a romanization of the word "BOLT" which is actually a real english word.

kishimoto has already gone on record stating boruto is a homage to Neji which means "screw" = "bolt".

I don't care what people call bolt but please stop with this Nalt nonsense, the origins of naruto's name is japanese.


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 24, 2015)

*Masashi Kishimoto to Start Work on Next Title After Naruto After Next Summer*


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2015)

germany opening>>japan
this article is 4 months old and it was the first announcement or hint towards the mini-series.


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2015)

Edit:This is old.


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> can people please stop with this Nalt shit "Naruto" is an actually word in japanese, it means several things in japan, food, landmarks, locations. Naruto is NARUTO, it's not a romanization of anything, besides the fact that Nalt isn't even a word.
> 
> Boruto on the other hand _is_ a romanization of the word "BOLT" which is actually a real english word.
> 
> ...



I was being sarcastic.

I do know where Naruto's name comes from and the same is for Boruto's name.

By calling Boruto "Bolt" we are loosing imho a part of what Kishi intended.

- As you said the homage to Neji.
- And the part we're loosing is the likeness of both names. (- - RUTO)

And it has been made official that the name was indeed Boruto.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

edit: never mind


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 24, 2015)

Look at the date man. I was just confirming it would come in the upcoming weeks to those who were still denying it.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Yeah I remembered they originally said it would start in April. Oh well. Hopefully this delay only worked in its favor, quality-wise.



It's not even a delay, technically.
April is spring. 
Even May would still be spring …


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> Hopefully this delay only worked in its favor, quality-wise.



Er what delay? it is still march. What kind of calendar do you have?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> It's not even a delay, technically.
> April is spring.
> Even May would still be spring …




My bad, I remembered that the just announced starting day would have been later, in the summer. How short is my memory. But yeah, it starts in April, as they said. So all is well.



shade0180 said:


> Er what delay? it is still march. What kind of calendar do you have?




Apparently a bad one, because I mixed up two dates in my head: I remembered the starting date wrong. (Actually I remembered the premiere date of Hannibal season 3... )


----------



## CA182 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok gonna call it now

Naruto is gonna die in this manga


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Burrito will end the cycle of hatred (again) by forgiving his murderer as ghost!Naruto watches on, proudly.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> I do know where Naruto's name comes from and the same is for Boruto's name.
> 
> ...


Studio pierrot is hardly canon. I'm going to continue using bolt because that's the intended pronounciation not boruto which sounds like burrito.


★Urahara★ said:


> Look at the date man. I was just confirming it would come in the upcoming weeks to those who were still denying it.


lol some people were actually denying it? even when it was announced months ago? several times. in shounen jump


----------



## Muah (Mar 24, 2015)

If he wanted to give tribute to neji he should have named his son neji.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> This!
> 
> I want to see Naruto explore more about his Uzumaki clan heritage.
> 
> Continue becoming stronger and to where he is crowned as Hokage.



last time we got an origin story was the hyuuga which didn't talk about the hyuuga. dont ask how kishi did it but he did it


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> last time we got an origin story was the hyuuga which didn't talk about the hyuuga. dont ask how kishi did it but he did it





Yeah that was some kind of record even by Kishi.

And now that I think of it... he managed to turn that Hyuuga origin story into another Uchihas vs the world issue.

Playing favorites as ever, huh, Kishi?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Yeah that was some kind of record even by Kishi.
> 
> And now that I think of it... he managed to turn that Hyuuga origin story into another Uchihas vs the world issue.
> 
> Playing favorites as ever, huh, Kishi?



come to think of it,  we didn't even get an origin to the uchiha either or the senju. we got an origin to their powers (indra and ashura)  and how the uchiha died but not how the two clans came to be. if i recall right kishi wrote something like "and their  descendants were later known as senju and uchiha". 

damn, even when kishi is playing favorites, he wouldn't give us the origins. 

i think  the only real origin we got was how konoha was formed


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> people are butthurt over naming them after food, and construction tools



Bolt is a piece of hardware not a tool.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2015)

Naruto will beat Sasuke at the end of the series.


----------



## TRN (Mar 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Naruto will beat Sasuke at the end of the series.



Why would naruto and sasuke fight again? 

Edit:   a joke..hahahah..ha


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Burrito will end the cycle of hatred (again) by forgiving his murderer as ghost!Naruto watches on, proudly.



If Kishi did not let a 16-17 years old Naruto kill then he damn sure isn't letting Naruto's 8-10 year old son kill either.

And yeah, authors often recycle themes. Even if the plot of the gaiden does not center on MT, Uchihas and the Cycle of hatred it will still keep its idealism.

Every hero is a very forgiving person anyway. If Minato did not hold a grudge against Obito for killing him(well leading to his death anyway), his wife and almost his newborn son as well, then Naruto's successors would need a REALLY huge incentive to seek revenge and remain being "good guys".


----------



## TRN (Mar 24, 2015)

Only thing that can kill hokage naruto is god or space aids


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

TRN said:


> Why would naruto and sasuke fight again?



Tis a Joke.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2015)

TRN said:


> Only thing that can kill hokage naruto is god or space aids


goku did die of a virus in future trunks timeline.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Bolt is a piece of hardware not a tool.



 good to know 



Narutossss said:


> goku did die of a virus in future trunks timeline.



yeah but that is an AU. still, it would be funny if naruto got defeat by  a flew


----------



## Gortef (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh great! Can't wait to finaly hear some actual info.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2015)

It'll be interesting seeing how Sasuke developed his left Sharingan.


----------



## TRN (Mar 24, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> goku did die of a virus in future trunks timeline.



That was At The Right Moment Aids but somehow there a cure


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice glad it finally has a date


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 25, 2015)

Please Kaguya era gaiden.


----------



## Deynard (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess it will have 20 chapters cuz Kishi likes to end manga in complete volume (20 chaps = 2 volumes) and it supposed to end before fall.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 25, 2015)

Praying for at least decent if not superb pacing. 
Bring back pt. 1 pace maybe _puriisu_


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 25, 2015)

Get ready for the great Telegrams Revival arc


----------



## Rosi (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's hoping KL will become bearable again.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Praying for at least decent if not superb pacing.
> Bring back pt. 1 pace maybe _puriisu_



Purishii*.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 25, 2015)

saferseph said:


> Is this new info? It says something about Naruto, Hinata, Boruto, Uzumaki family and a mysterious image.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looky here looky here good times have come our way


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 25, 2015)

Grimzilla said:


> Looky here looky here good times have come our way



What's all this?


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2015)

saferseph said:


> Is this new info? It says something about Naruto, Hinata, Boruto, Uzumaki family and a mysterious image.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



the tweet with it said something about uzumaki  family fun so i assume the image is like the minato/kushina image but with naruto, hinata and stuff.

though, take it with a grain of salt because from experience, these images/covers could be false advertisement where the cover has jack shit to do with the plot. you might get a cover of the uzumaki family but chapters have none of it.

still, thanks for sharing!! 

btw, was that from the new weekly jump? if not, we still have tomorrow


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 25, 2015)

is that scan from the latest jump? any translation?


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 25, 2015)

This is what Eriko says that scan says from the NH fanclub:



Eriko said:


> I was avoiding this because of some blurry parts, but as for what's readable:
> 
> _From Mintato, Kushina, and Naruto, to Naruto, Hinata, and Bolt--
> 
> ...



Personally, I'm guessing it's a teaser for a remake of that image of Naruto running away from his parents, only being replaced by Boruto Naruto and Hinata, and that the full image will be revealed next week.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 25, 2015)

I think it is about Himawari this time.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 25, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I think it is about Himawari this time.





But yeah that's what i thought when i saw it too. She might not be the star like boruto but if their hyping family moments she should be there somewhere i guess.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 25, 2015)

How likely is it for the Boruto Mini Series to be slice of life? 

Considering it is called _Naruto Gaiden,_ there is a chance focus will not be on Boruto only, although he will probably be main focus. 

Oh and I would definitely be interested to know more about Himawari as well.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

the description reminds me of the  plot for rtn


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a nagging feeling mini series will disappoint.


----------



## Cord (Mar 26, 2015)

^ Sweet. 



Zef said:


> I have a nagging feeling mini series will disappoint.



_Sssssshhhhh_.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> I have a nagging feeling mini series will disappoint.



What are you expecting from it exactly?


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> What are you expecting from it exactly?



A lot....which is the problem. 

I want to know how Naruto changed the system. 
I want to see family interactions.
I want to see shinobi fighting. 
I want to know what the older generation is up to. 

There's so much Kishi didn't show in the original series, and so little panel time to explain in this one.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> A lot....which is the problem.
> 
> I want to know how Naruto changed the system.
> I want to see family interactions.
> ...



Well, Naruto seems to be busy often as portrayed in 700, so he must be doing something about the system. I doubt we'll be shown anything explicit. The other 3 we'll get for sure.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

I just submitted this to reddit.............


----------------------

From Baidu’s JUMP thread: 

緊急持報
Urgent Information

物語は新時代へ――
A story towards the new era--

ＮＡＲＵＴＯ−ナルト−外伝
NARUTO Gaiden

「七代目火影と....緋色の花つ月」
[The Nanadaime Hokage…and the scarlet month of flowers ]

== [The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Hanatsuzuki//Month of March]

According to  and also Weblio()

花つ月 (given reading of hanatsuzuki//はなつづき furigana, andthe kanji equivalent of 花津月) is an alias for the third month of the lunar calendar. So should be just the poetic way to say that it’s March and springtime.

It shouldn’t be taken literally.

２２-２３合併号(4月27日, 月発売)

The combined 22-23 issue (Release 4/27, on sale Monday)

より、短期集中連載開始!!
And then the short-term, intensive series begins!!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> This is what Eriko says that scan says from the NH fanclub:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm guessing it's a teaser for a remake of that image of Naruto running away from his parents, only being replaced by Boruto Naruto and Hinata, and that the full image will be revealed next week.



Two people have asked me about this image a few days ago. This is what I can read in addition to Eriko's translation:

-------------------------

Copypasta from my message:

--------------------

It's something to do with the Naruto exhibit. Just an illustration. It can be in the book or it's own thing.

From Minato, Kushina, and Naruto...to Naruto, Hinata, and Bolt...

新たなナルト一族の。。。団らんが描かれる。。。！？

The new Naruto clan....a 'harmonious gathering' was depicted...!?

団らん= sitting together in harmony, happy circle, enjoying one another's company, etc. Not exactly a 'reunion' per se either, there's not an intuitive English word to phrase it as. Like a friendly gathering.

Depicted by Kishimoto-sensei

次世代のうずまき一家
ここに登場！！

The next generation of the Uzumaki Clan appears here!!

新時代を予感させる
特別なイラストが公開させる！
見逃すなッ!!

Anticipating a new generation
Special illustration release!
Don't miss it!!

展覧会で初公開だってばさ！！

Bolt says " First released at the exhibition, dattebasa!!"


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

> 27th


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> > 27th



At least we finally have a concrete start date and issue #, right?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 26, 2015)

ohOHMYGOD

I WANT THE THING RIGHT NOW
SOMEONE

HOLD ME


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> ohOHMYGOD
> 
> I WANT THE THING RIGHT NOW
> SOMEONE
> ...


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I just submitted this to reddit.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so there is a chapter before the new era?  

the images makes it seem like a summary or something.



Zef said:


> I have a nagging feeling mini series will disappoint.



depends on what you expect and how much you expect of it. 

if i were you, i would keep my expectations low. granted, i do have some hopes for the mini series but this is kishi, so low expectations is the best way to go.


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2015)

ANN: Naruto Spinoff Manga Mini-Series to Begin on April 27


----------



## Deynard (Mar 26, 2015)

Scans will be available on 23rd of April.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

> Naruto Spinoff: The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring Month



borito manga, eh? 

still, we will see if it's actually about naruot or just an advertisement stunt to get more readers 

also, what is it with the "and the scarlet spring month"? is it because it's released in spring?

one guy on twitter calls this a one shot. 

is this the new mini series or does it start the week after it?


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the mini serie, not a one shot.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> I have a nagging feeling mini series will disappoint.



Don't we all fear this deep down? 
Let's find out. 


But 27th
I mean 23rd*
of _APRIL_ …
>Today: March 26



At least I can look forward to Sakura Hiden. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Don't we all fear this deep down?
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> ...



they should put an extra page illustration in the sakura hiden for the new mini series. more sales that way


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

That boy Kishi work hard man, ya'll should give him more respect. At least he isn't a complete hack like Hiro and Kubo.



Addy said:


> one guy on twitter calls this a one shot.
> 
> is this the new mini series or does it start the week after it?



That's how I interpreted it as well, basically a prologue chapter to readjust back to the 700 timeline through Naruto, then the mini-series will begin after surrounding the new generation. So maybe that's what all of this Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki stuff is about.

Also, ANN writes that one part of the translation reads "Urgent News: The story enters a new generation…"  That would seem to suggest a good chunk of the story will be about the kids or maybe the Gaiden will set up a GT situation like most people assumed. Or Both.


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

Usually the jump says when it's a One-shot.

And Ann made themselves clear.



> This year's 18th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that the spinoff manga mini-series Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki (Naruto Spinoff: The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring Month) will start on April 27.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, it's time to return to ........ the NF !


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> That boy Kishi work hard man, ya'll should give him more respect. At least he isn't a complete hack like *Hiro and Kubo*.


not sure where that came from or why they are hacks or less worthy of respect than kishi? 


Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, it's time to return to ........ the NF !



i read this with the batman tv show rune in my head 

the batcave = the NF

on another note:

i am not trusting the title. it shows to be about naruto's adventures as hokage for an entire volume but i know for a fact the 700 showed naruto to be too busy for that.

sneaky bastards....... i am on to ya


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> not sure where that came from or why they are hacks or less worthy of respect than kishi?
> 
> 
> i read this with the batman tv show rune in my head
> ...



Because one draws more black panels than actual panels containing content and another just draws ass and tits with magic and some semblance of an arc attached to it.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 26, 2015)

So is it 'akairo' or is it 'haiiro', OD? ANN gives it as akairo, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

What's the difference there?


----------



## mayumi (Mar 26, 2015)

Please more Nanadaime Hokage and friends and lot less the terribly designed brats.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

The Salt is real.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> What's the difference there?



akairo means "red", hiiro mean "scarlet".
But 緋色 can be read as "akairo", so that's settled, I guess.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Because one draws more black panels than actual panels containing content and another just draws ass and tits with magic and some semblance of an arc attached to it.



............ google image search asspull and tell me what you find 

and plot, development, writing in general wise, kishi is no shakespeare 



mayumi said:


> Please more Nanadaime Hokage and friends and lot less the terribly designed brats.



i dont know man. 

burito surpassing naruto in the first chapter or inflicting emotional/body/public image harm on naruto would seriously make burito on my top 5 list 

hell, salad is on my shitlist just because i know she won't do anything impressive (i mean trolling sasuke/sakura/tsunade/naruto... ect) while burito has the potential.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 26, 2015)

i don't know Addy, I don't have such high hopes for burrito. If he stops being a bad clone of Naruto and actually get his own personality I might like the kid.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> ............ google image search asspull and tell me what you find
> 
> and plot, development, writing in general wise, *kishi is no shakespeare*



Never said he was.

 Kishi has his own shortcomings , but I can say without doubt that Naruto is the superior series than either of the other two. Just because some of you live off of Kishi's faults around here at NF, doesn't make him hack tier.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

mayumi said:


> i don't know Addy, I don't have such high hopes for burrito. If he stops being a bad clone of Naruto and actually get his own personality I might like the kid.


being a watered down naruto is why burito is on my shitlist. however, seeing naruto suffer is more funny 




Rindaman said:


> Never said he was.
> 
> Kishi has his own shortcomings , but I can say without doubt that Naruto is the superior series than either of the other two. Just because some of you live off of Kishi's faults around here at NF, doesn't make him hack tier.



......... sure he aint


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

Can we at least get some illustrations between that time Kishi? Please


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

If you think Boruto sounds like Burrito then you're pronunciation must sound like shit.


----------



## Milady (Mar 26, 2015)

Will Evil come back for spoilers? I wonder.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Mar 26, 2015)

*its all about naruto!*

looks like the mini series if going to be about naruto not bolt.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

> FB

So yeah like I said


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 26, 2015)

Mider T said:


> If you think Boruto sounds like Burrito then you're pronunciation must sound like shit.



It's a joke: BurritoSalad. Almost worthy of a thread in the .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

It's all fun and games until the dub gets to it and dub only watchers will think it's the truth.

Chipotle sales will spike like Buffy.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 26, 2015)

So, what could this "Crimson Flower Moon" be?

"Crimson Flower" makes me think of Sakura because her name is a flower and her hair is almost like a light crimson... but this can't be about Naruto and Sakura's NTR relationship :/


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

thre translation is wrong 
it's not "moon" it's "month"


OrganicDinosaur said:


> [The Nanadaime Hokage…and the scarlet month of flowers ]



i think they are referring to spring.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 26, 2015)

That makes more sense.

Spring would mean a new generation. 

so looks to me like it's really "Naruto and the kids"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kishi just can't let things go huh?


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2015)

*Naruto sequel release date confirmed*



Title Naruto Gaiden 

" Naruto the seventh Hokage 
Naruto Gaiden
t2 22.23 merger issue (April 27 release) short-term intensive series start !! "

So basically the new miniseries starts on the 27th of April.


/Not sure if this was posted yet

English translation:


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2015)

I want Boruto to be like Dipper from Gravity Falls, not a Naruto clone.

I'm keeping expectations low, though


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> That makes more sense.
> 
> Spring would mean a new generation.
> 
> so looks to me like it's really "Naruto and the kids"



yup, but i lean more to "the kids" than "naruto and the kide".


gabzilla said:


> I want Boruto to be like Dipper from Gravity Falls, not a Naruto clone.
> 
> I'm keeping expectations low, though



too bad, he is a naruto clone in chapter 700 so deal with it


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

Vino said:


> Kishi just can't let things go huh?



This has been announced for months lol.



lndra said:


> Title Naruto Gaiden
> 
> " Naruto the seventh Hokage
> Naruto Gaiden
> ...




New Akatsuki get.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 26, 2015)

Vino said:


> Kishi just can't let things go huh?



Juat wait till kishi's son takes over and starts drawing in his place


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> too bad, he is a naruto clone in chapter 700 so deal with it



Boruto is a brat that's upset daddy doesn't have as much time for him as he used to, so far his similarities with Naruto are skin deep. 

We'll see.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Boruto is a brat that's upset daddy doesn't have as much time for him as he used to, so far his similarities with Naruto are skin deep.
> 
> We'll see.



we will see 


make me proud burito!!!!!!


----------



## Gino (Mar 26, 2015)

Expectations...........low


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

Boner...high.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 26, 2015)

Hype … _intensifies_


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Shit...bout to get Real.

So, place your bets Ladies and Gents, who wanna bet Boruto's signature technique is FTG?


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> So, place your bets Ladies and Gents, who wanna bet Boruto's signature technique is FTG?



i am still waiting on minato's wolf dance jutsu


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> So, place your bets Ladies and Gents, who wanna bet Boruto's signature technique is FTG?


Byakugan + FTG = GG


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> So is it 'akairo' or is it 'haiiro', OD? ANN gives it as akairo, but I'm not so sure...



The furigana was given "Nanadaime Hokage to Aka Iro no Hanatsuzuki"

Though "red colour" vs "crimson" is not much of a big deal?

........But why does MS give "The Crimson Flower Moon"? I guess they kept it super literal ;__;';;;~~

When I first saw the raw, I had to look up 花つ月. 





And rando blogger even says it's supposed to be a traditional name for March. 



........Merp.


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> I want Boruto to be like Dipper from Gravity Falls, not a Naruto clone.
> 
> *I'm keeping expectations low, though*





Rindaman said:


> So, place your bets Ladies and Gents, who wanna bet Boruto's signature technique is FTG?



It will be a new version of Rasengan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The furigana was given "Nanadaime Hokage to Aka Iro no Hanatsuzuki"
> 
> Though "red colour" vs "crimson" is not much of a big deal?
> 
> ...


maybe they dont have as much culture as you?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

The 7th Hokage and the Springtime of Youth. That's what it should have been.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 26, 2015)

expectations....non existent....


----------



## OldMonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

imo, the "spring" translation makes more sense.
It represents the new generation, and we all know what this serie will be about. 

Also this "月" means month and moon right ? .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 26, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Also this "月" means month and moon right ? .



Yeah, it can be either.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

So it's a story about naruto after he becomes hokage, nice. and scarlet/crimson could be referring to the Uzumaki clan? who are usually born with scarlet hair.  

edit. this could also be about how naruto became hokage but I doubt that and I'm not really interested in that.


Rindaman said:


> The Salt is real.


The usual suspects being rustled as expected, nothing new.


Rindaman said:


> So, place your bets Ladies and Gents, who wanna bet Boruto's signature technique is FTG?





lndra said:


> Byakugan + FTG = GG



he's too young for ftg, it would be too HAX. I say high level shunshin plus byakugan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

why not rasengan + FTG?.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

His Daddy had a Nine Tailed demon fox,  plus THE hax Shadow Clone tech to compliment it. FTG ain't that OP compared to how Naruto started out.

Idk , why do you guys still think he'll get Byakugan? I think he'll be a pseudo Jin before that.


EDIT: I think it's clear from all new generation/era promo that this will be about the kids.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just hope the kids have Byakugan & Jyuuken techniques. Too young for anything else.

Later on they can get Rasengan & Sage Mode.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Lmao at this too young stuff.

Sasuke and Naruto were playing with big guns as twelve year olds.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

naruto never knew how to control the nine tails chakra and could only use a fraction of it at best at first. FTG is a tech that can fodderize anyone bar kage level and higher. it's way too OP, or did people forget FTG assraped izuna and obito? two kage level characters.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Lmao at this too young stuff.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto were playing with big guns as twelve year olds.


Yeah and these kids are like 8. Not even 10. They haven't graduated the academy yet.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 26, 2015)

If Kishi stays kinda consistent then without some miraculous gifts those kids won't get nowhere close to the levels of their parents(Naruto and Sasuke).

After all neither inherited Indra's nor Asura's chakra since the current incarnations are still alive and no gifts from RS as such either.

Even if Bolt got FTG I do not see his reactions at said age being good enough o truly exploit said jutsu and Sarada with MS wouldn't be able to spam those jutsus with her 8 year old chakra reserves(and would go blind utra fast due to already having some eyesight issues).

Naruto can pass the Kyuubi without dying and Sasuke's Rinnegan would probably consume anyone as Madara's Rinnegan almost did with Obito apparently.

Poor kids but then again it would be nice to see some less DBZish fights for once.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

bolt is too young to be pulling this shit. FTG is no joke.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

I still want to know the potential prowess of combining juuken and sage chakra. Surely it's a 1 hit kill, right?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sage Mode gives them super strength & super durability & chakra sensing.

Jyuuken is taijutsu.

Byakugan gives them super visual awareness.

Perfect close range combat combo.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> bolt is too young to be pulling this shit. FTG is no joke.



he uses it on the boar that sasuke and itachi took on which is trying to take vengance on salad burito uses his speedy gonzales.... i mean namikaze powers and slays the boar


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh but Boruto could totally, totally pull this stunt at least at some point in time.
And I would very much like that actually.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah and these kids are like 8. Not even 10. They haven't graduated the academy yet.



You really think the kids will still be in the Academy in this?  Come on now tari.

Kishi can't resist teaming up Boruto and Sarada, we'll meet their Jounin sensei and the third member of their Team and some more shit.


@Narutossss As for FTG, don't forget that there's levels to that shit, a technique in the hands of a novice is just that. Boruto will have to train hard to become anywhere near Minato and Tobirama. To think he'll instantly be on that level because of FTG is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## indigoooo (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't wait for this


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

One question....Do you think think Boruto learned Taijutsu from Naruto or  Hinata? If he had a Hyuuga  taijutsu style, with Naruto's ninjustsu , that shit would be beast.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

so how many chapters we thinking here, I'm hoping at least 20 if we're lucky maybe 30.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 26, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I still want to know the potential prowess of combining juuken and sage chakra. Surely it's a 1 hit kill, right?



Ehhh, juuken focuses on precision as it does not require power to damage internal organs. A soft touch with said taijutsu can cause lethal wounds.

SM works best for Strong Fist style which actually focuses on power and exterior damage.

Improved dodging skills due to increased perception could be useful however in a taijutsu fight.


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

@Narutossss
We're getting 15 at best. This calculation is under the assumption there's no breaks.

I don't know why people are predicting new generation abilities. If anything we'll see Boruto's, and that's it.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> so how many chapters we thinking here, I'm hoping at least 20 if we're lucky maybe 30.





I don't know if there's any holidays/other skipped weeks, but if it starts at the end of April and runs till the end of August, that should give us 16 chapters, unless my math fails me again. Kishi might want to make that full 20 and continue till September.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

as i said before, i am going to assume 1 vol and if this is indeed a prologue to the movie since it will end before the movie.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> @Narutossss
> We're getting 15 at best. This calculation is under the assumption there's no breaks.
> 
> I don't know why people are predicting new generation abilities*. If anything we'll see Boruto's, and that's it.*



That's pretty much all  we've been talking about. 


Are you serious though? Did people all of a sudden forget who writes this manga? Kishi is gonna make sure he strokes off Boruto and Sarada. She's an Uchiha for crying out loud, he can't resist.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's probably one volume worth of content, so around 10 chapters only. So like 12 at the absolute maximum.

But it may even be much less.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> It's probably one volume worth of content, so around 10 chapters only. So like 12 at the absolute maximum.
> 
> But it may even be much less.


 
that is what i have been thinking as well but what if each chapter has more pages like being a chapter and a half?

so 15 chapters = 2 vols maybe?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Why do people keep saying 15 chapters? Was that confirmed? Was chapter page length confirmed?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Why do people keep saying 15 chapters? Was that confirmed? Was chapter page length confirmed?




No, they're just making calculations based on the (incomplete) information we have been given. We know when it starts and we know when it approximately should end (before autumn). So count yourself how many weeks there are between the end of April and the end of summer.


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

Just saw on YouTube that there's a break after this chapter is supposed to be released.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> No, they're just making calculations based on the (incomplete) information we have been given. We know when it starts and we know when it approximately should end (before autumn). So count yourself how many weeks there are between the end of April and the end of summer.


Okay so sounds like it will end by September latest.

If there are breaks, then I think there will just be one volume of content.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> Just saw on YouTube that there's a break after this chapter is supposed to be released.



Maybe its a double chapter?


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> Just saw on YouTube that there's a break after this chapter is supposed to be released.



dont believe in youtube.


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe its a double chapter?



Apparently it's Golden Week for WSJ the week after.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 26, 2015)

Personally, I have never heard of 'hanatsuzuki' myself, but I trust OD's sources on that. Also, if it was 'flower moon', the 'tsu' wouldn't be there, I think.
Maybe it's some play on words, I don't know. But I'm certain it's not 'flower moon'. MS' translator wasn't doing well this week, he translated Law's 'Shambles' as 'Chambres'.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Why do people keep saying 15 chapters? Was that confirmed? Was chapter page length confirmed?



well no but that is why we are speculating


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Sage Mode gives them super strength & super durability & chakra sensing.
> 
> Jyuuken is taijutsu.
> 
> ...





Arles Celes said:


> Ehhh, juuken focuses on precision as it does not require power to damage internal organs. A soft touch with said taijutsu can cause lethal wounds.
> 
> SM works best for Strong Fist style which actually focuses on power and exterior damage.
> 
> Improved dodging skills due to increased perception could be useful however in a taijutsu fight.



I meant forcing sage chakra into their opponent. Juuken forces chakra into their opponents and damages them internally. I wondered since sage chakra is extremely dangerous for people who don't know how to wield it, what would happen if a juuken user hit sage chakra into their opponents. Wouldn't it basically be a 1 hit KO for people who have no idea how to wield sage chakra?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted in the last pages, but was this translated?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> expectations....non existent....



Too late hotshot.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not sure if this was posted in the last pages, but was this translated?



Yes, I think so.

The blue text says "From Minato, Kushina and Naruto, to Naruto, Hinata and Boruto"

The bold blue text says "The next generation's Uzumaki family"

No idea about the rest~


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> @Narutossss As for FTG, don't forget that there's levels to that shit, a technique in the hands of a novice is just that. Boruto will have to train hard to become anywhere near Minato and Tobirama. To think he'll instantly be on that level because of FTG is kinda ridiculous.



you'd need to be top tier to even know how to use hiraishin, then it's just tag and kunai to the throat.



Seelentau said:


> Personally, I have never heard of 'hanatsuzuki' myself, but I trust OD's sources on that. Also, if it was 'flower moon', the 'tsu' wouldn't be there, I think.
> Maybe it's some play on words, I don't know. But I'm certain it's not 'flower moon'. MS' translator wasn't doing well this week, he translated Law's 'Shambles' as 'Chambres'.


Have you seen ANN's trans?

they have it as Naruto Spinoff: The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring Month.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Lmao at this too young stuff.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto were playing with big guns as twelve year olds.



It's pretty funny considering we have people graduating the academy whenthey're 5 or 6 and making chuunin when they're 7/8/9.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

kishi went a bit overboard with those grad ages at the start of the series, I think he retcon'd some of them. they were at war fairly frequently back in those days, so they needed new shinobi to replace the old ones. hence why so many graduated so young.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> kishi went a bit overboard with those grad ages at the start of the series, I think he retcon'd some of them. they were at war fairly frequently back in those days, so they needed new shinobi to replace the old ones. hence why so many graduated so young.



I don't think he went overboard. The times back then were just that bad. If you were good enough you were sent out onto the field.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought it was only cockashi and itachi who graduated from the academy at such a young age. Everyone else seemed to be 10-12. Still young but not 5-6.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

sannin grad at years 6 years old.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2015)

oh shit-.

still,I don't think that was the norm because the sanin,itachi,and cockashi aren't the norm.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> you'd need to be top tier to even know how to use hiraishin, then it's just tag and kunai to the throat..



I think you're simplifying it way more than it would be for Boruto , this is something he'd have to learn to excel at on his own,  from all indication his Dad nor Kakashi ever bothered to learn it.

Besides, who says he doesn't start out with Tobirama's first? It's way less broken than Minato's and it'd give him something to work towards or even improve on. He might even learn it from the same scroll Naruto learned Kage no Bunshin. Which Tobirama also invented.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> It'll certainly be about Boruto, there is a movie about him this summer. The mini serie should be the movie's intro.



The timing of the movie makes me fear that Kishi is going to wrap up this series with another movie, seeing as he said he'd be done with Naruto at the end of the summer and the movie comes out mid-August. Same stunt again. 

Looks like it will be about 15 chapters then.

I don't feel motivated enough to read it.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

That would probably be because it's not out yet Pika.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have problem with him learning hiraishin at some point later but it's too powerful for a 8/10 year old. everyone else his age would be straight fodder.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 26, 2015)

Come on dude, Naruto and Sasuke were having Tailed Beast retard fits and Cursed Seal/Sharingan roid rages at a similar age.

I think the kids will be a little older than we last saw them,like assigning Genin Teams age and since it's a time of peace even more so than Naruto's era, I could see them graduating at 12 as well.  We'll see though.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2015)

Shouldn't Kishi create a new technique for burrito instead of rehashing old ones.

I don't think just anyone can learn FTG otherwise there'd be more ninja using it in combat instead of just two in the shinobi world.

Minato taught it to his platoon (which include 3 jonin) and they can only use it together and have to surround their target in order to transport with it.


Maybe in the future tho.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

the problem I have with hiraishin is it's a jutsu that's too plot convenient and makes you untouchable which takes away any tension. maybe if it's restricted like he can only use it once or twice before he runs out of chakra.

edit: I had no idea or forgot there was a FTG team. lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> the problem I have with hiraishin is it's a jutsu that's too plot convenient and makes you untouchable which takes away any tension. maybe if it's restricted like he can only use it once or twice before he runs out of chakra.
> 
> edit: I had no idea or forgot there was a FTG team. lol



there is no difference between ftg and shunshin even though there is. 

in both in naruto, i couldn't  distinguish between ftg and shunshin in most cases since one character would blitz the other, you don't see the movement or transition and that is it. 

just an example, remember naruto cutting kaguya's hand. it was instant. how is that different from ftg which is basically instant summoning?.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 27, 2015)

totally forgot but I'm really looking forward to the new technology, besides the hokage and bolt, that's what I'm most looking forward to. there's rarely any world building of any kind in Naruto. 

what I'd like to see.
somekind of automobile
early versions of planes 
I heard there are zeppelins now from the novels, would love for kishi to make them canon.
would like to see how advanced the barriar system is now.
the interior of the new city behind konoha explored and explained. 
how the other villages look now.
how they apply this new techs in their missions.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 27, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> the problem I have with hiraishin is it's a jutsu that's too plot convenient and makes you untouchable which takes away any tension. maybe if it's restricted like he can only use it once or twice before he runs out of chakra.
> 
> edit: I had no idea or forgot there was a FTG team. lol



Hiraishin really is to OP. Abilities like that are annoying in manga because the characters only utilize to something like 25% of it's potential because if someone *really* used hiraishin like it could be used you could lay waste to one of the big 5 hidden villages in hours.

Naruto especially could have abused this with his solid henge, shadow clones, or just the shuriken shadow clone.



Addy said:


> there is no difference between ftg and shunshin even though there is.
> 
> in both in naruto, i couldn't  distinguish between ftg and shunshin in most cases since one character would blitz the other, you don't see the movement or transition and that is it.
> 
> just an example, remember naruto cutting kaguya's hand. it was instant. how is that different from ftg which is basically instant summoning?.



Shunshin is high speed, almost instantaneous movement. FTG is teleportation. There's a ridiculously big difference.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Shunshin is high speed, almost instantaneous movement. FTG is teleportation. There's a ridiculously big difference.



on paper, yes but kishi doesn't draw speed well. the two times itachi used his tatsuke might as well be teleportation/shunshin the way kishi did it.

again, i know the difference between the two but kishi didn't portray them right.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2015)

In practice among average ninja fights they aren't too different.

Hiraishin is probably more useful for long range travel, whereas shunshin is enough for mid range.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> In practice among average ninja fights they aren't too different.
> 
> Hiraishin is probably more useful for long range travel, whereas shunshin is enough for mid range.



even in high speed leveled fights, i only enjoyed minato vs 12 year old obito in the anime because i could see some sort of movement.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2015)

Shunshin isn't really used in battle. Especially not at close range. When they fight they're just using their normal speed.

Shunshin is a ninjutsu allowing them to dash away at superspeed.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

i know i know. 

but i really wished kishi gave it more attention than  "cheap hax".


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2015)

Revy said:


> I thought it was only cockashi and itachi who graduated from the academy at such a young age. Everyone else seemed to be 10-12. Still young but not 5-6.



Most of the jounin at the start of the series graduated at 10 >


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 27, 2015)

Naruto used Shunshin to tag Kisame and dodge A.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Shunshin isn't really used in battle.



uhh what      ?


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 27, 2015)

And to stop Boruto in ch. 700.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 27, 2015)

> Shunshin isn't really used in battle



The third and fourth raikage would surely disagree. 



> Especially not at close range.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2015)

So this isn't the same manga that will be published about Boruto's adventures, right?


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2015)

It is.

At this rate Naruto / Boruto are one in the same. 

The upcoming movie will be about Boruto so it makes no sense for this series to not expand upon his life....now why Kishi/ WSJ are assuming people will care about him is a whole different question.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> The upcoming movie will be about Boruto so it makes no sense for this series to not expand upon his life....now why Kishi/ WSJ are assuming people will care about him is a whole different question.




They might not think we do, hence the short mini-series testing the audience's interest, with Naruto heavily featured to satisfy the thirst.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 27, 2015)

Hopefully Boruto will be more than a clone of Naruto. Same with Shikadai who looks WAY to alike to his dad in both looks and personality.

Right now only Sarada and ChouChou do not behave like the exact replicas of their parents.

It will be extremely hilarious if Boruto suddenly starts shouting about becoming hokage himself and surpassing his dad while Shikadai keeps repeating how everything is troublesome. Some fans might wonder if part 2 was retconned and we finally get the canon version of it right now LOL.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> It is.
> 
> At this rate Naruto / Boruto are one in the same.
> 
> The upcoming movie will be about Boruto so it makes no sense for this series to not expand upon his life....now why Kishi/ WSJ are assuming people will care about him is a whole different question.



i hoped they would give him some aggressive advertisement in terms of shorts like two pages a month/week about burito.

for example, one short would showcase his dreams, another his rivalry, friends, jutsu maybe.... etc. 

but shounon jump be acting like shounen jump with a stick up their ass "lets NOT keep the hype for the new series about naruto's son and the upcoming movie about him. instead, lets wait until one month remain, call the mini series 'the adventure of naruto' to trick readers into thinking it's about him and not his sons because fuck you ".

listen, whether you/i/we like burito or not, WE ALL WANT to see it succeed and i am starting to feel afraid  that only nostalgia will carry and trust me, nostalgia is weak ass sauce


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> listen, whether you/i/we like burito or not, WE ALL WANT to see it succeed and i am starting to feel afraid  that only nostalgia will carry and trust me, *nostalgia is weak ass sauce*




Point in case: the Hobbit. Yes, I'm still suffering from PTSD butthurt.

The marketing for the Last didn't start promising but the movie ended up doing good, so perhaps we should have some faith in SJ here.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Point in case: the Hobbit. Yes, I'm still suffering from PTSD butthurt.
> 
> The marketing for the Last didn't start promising but the movie ended up doing good, so perhaps we should have some faith in SJ here.



idk, i liked the hobbit more than lord of the rings............ thorin kun was too sexy and he carried on the three movies 

the problem there was that the manga was not done yet so they waited a very long time and gambled but they gambled on the right horse "pairing movie, last naruto movie, comes one month after the manga ends... etc" and i remember reading a statistic saying that many of the viewers (cant remember the numbers) watched the last because it was the last naruto movie. having about a vol of content centered on a kid without proper advertisement depending only the name of "naruto" is a very high risk IMO unless you count the naruto exhibition but that is a separate event.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> idk, i liked the hobbit more than lord of the rings............ thorin kun was too sexy and he carried on the three movies





Oh the casting was perfect. That has always been the strong point of the franchise, imo. 

Though for me it was Thranduil who made the movies.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 27, 2015)

As I haven't been following this much lately at all, what new adventures can Bolt even have? Isn't the series finished with all the bad guys, even Tenten mentioned there's no one whos coming to buy up her weapons because there's no shit going on. It would be awkward if some bad guys show up and Bolt has to fight them when Naruto can solo in 2 seconds flat...unless they're going for some angsty relationship between Bolt and Salad, which eventually turns into a Naruto/Sasuke 2.0.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Oh the casting was perfect. That has always been the strong point of the franchise, imo.
> 
> Though for me it was Thranduil who made the movies.



he was sexy as well. i watched the 3 movies just for the actors/characters. biblo was a bore to be honest :/


----------



## Raniero (Mar 27, 2015)

Judging Bolt's entire character from one chapter


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2015)

He was obnoxious in one chapter.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 27, 2015)

A spoiled brat, yeah (like most kids), but I'm willing to withhold my judgement until I see more of him, so I'm staying neutral. I just hope he inherited some of Hinata's lowkey traits.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Judging Bolt's entire character from one chapter



craves attention like naruto used to.

does the same pranks as naruto. 

what else is there? 

honestly,  the only thing that is left is his dream but i am willing to bet it is being hokage......... like naruto, konohameru, obito and every other naruto clone 


Raniero said:


> A spoiled brat, yeah (like most kids), but I'm willing to withhold my judgement until I see more of him, so I'm staying neutral. I just hope he inherited some of Hinata's lowkey traits.



kishi has stated that he forgot to give the kids the byakugan. however, he also stated that the hyuuga were the hardest to draw because he couldn't distinguish between them. in other words, he did it on purpose


----------



## Raniero (Mar 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> craves attention like naruto used to.
> 
> does the same pranks as naruto.
> 
> what else is there?


Potentially, a good deal, if Kishimoto plays his cards right (not that I'm expecting much). 



> kishi has stated that he forgot to give the kids the byakugan. however, he also stated that the hyuuga were the hardest to draw because he couldn't distinguish between them. in other words, he did it on purpose


I was talking about _personality_. 

Unless you meant to imply he'll purposely not give him any personality traits relating to Hinata.


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 27, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Judging Bolt's entire character from one chapter



People extrapolated a lot more than Bolt's entire character from a few panels. Word on the street is Naruto and Sasuke are deadbeat dads and Naruto has been hitting the bottle hard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard he beats Hinata to. Don't quote me on this though.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 27, 2015)

lol don't pay much attention to it, those calling naruto a dead beat dad or bolt a clone are usually just trolls or butthurt over something, I don't really care.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont like bolt much I wish he was more like his Hinata.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 27, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol don't pay much attention to it, those calling naruto a dead beat dad or bolt a clone are usually just trolls or butthurt over something, I don't really care.



To be fair, from what we've seen in chapter 700 Bolt's personality doesn't seem any different from Naruto's as a kid. He is a bit of a clone. At least atm.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think the story would just be a their journey to graduating the academy. A more personal story rather than a threat to the village or the world.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2015)

Lovely said:


> To be fair, from what we've seen in chapter 700 Bolt's personality doesn't seem any different from Naruto's as a kid. He is a bit of a clone. At least atm.



Yup.

He has a nice design though


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2015)

MasterSitsu said:


> I dont like bolt much I wish he was more like his Hinata.



His Hinata?

And sup dreams lie


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I think the story would just be a their journey to graduating the academy. A more personal story rather than a threat to the village or the world.


I don't think anyone believes we'll be seeing a world threat anyway and lol can orochimaru even be considered a threat these days. I doubt.


----------



## Deana (Mar 28, 2015)

In the new series. . .

I just wonder since Sarada gets idea to get her father's attention from Bolt, will Sasuke come home to the Uchiha symbol being turned to a pile of poo. With a hastily drawn w representing the butt cheeks of Madara or Indra over said symbol.

Doo it, Kishi.

Either way, I can't wait to read and buy it if I get the chance.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Potentially, a good deal, if Kishimoto plays his cards right (not that I'm expecting much).



maybe he is and i hope so as most of the time when i refer to burito, i say "so far"  as there might be more to him but it is hard to deviate unless we see an older burito maybe 

but i do have a theory (take it with a grain of salt)  where someone at SJ decided to continue naruto but since kishi is leaving naruto moving to other series, they want to continue it after the mini series / movie but with another writer and a naruto like character if the series proved popular enough. 




> I was talking about _personality_.
> 
> Unless you meant to imply he'll purposely not give him any personality traits relating to Hinata.


i think sunflower got the really nice girl trait while salad got the stalker trait. i am not sure what else buito might inherit in terms of personality unless its shared with naruto and others  like not giving up, determination...  etc  but i might be wrong  



Narutossss said:


> lol don't pay much attention to it, those calling naruto a dead beat dad or bolt a clone are usually just trolls or butthurt over something, I don't really care.



idk about dead beat dad naruto but bolt is a clone so far. not sure why you call this observation butthurt or trolling since many people from different fandoms, age groups and types noticed the same


----------



## Raniero (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think sunflower got the really nice girl trait while salad got the stalker trait. i am not sure what else buito might inherit in terms of personality unless its shared with naruto and others  like not giving up, determination...  etc  but i might be wrong


lol how can Sarada inherit something from Hinata? 

Maybe Bolt gets shy and blushy around people he likes. I just want something to indicate he's just as much Hinata's kid as Naruto's.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> lol how can Sarada inherit something from Hinata?



your talking blood, and DNA, i am talking kishi language like obito = naruto clone salad stalking burito  




> Maybe Bolt gets shy and blushy around *people he likes*. I just want something to indicate he's just as much Hinata's kid as Naruto's.



intersting


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> your talking blood, and DNA, i am talking kishi language like obito = naruto clone salad stalking burito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a Hinata thing, it's an Uzumaki thing. Minato stalked Kushina, Hinata stalked Naruto, and now Sarada is stalking Bolt. Uzumaki have been attracting stalkers for several generations.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> It's not a Hinata thing, it's an Uzumaki thing. *Minato stalked Kushina*, Hinata stalked Naruto, and now Sarada is stalking Bolt. Uzumaki have been attracting stalkers for several generations.



............... i am gonna stop at here 

also, it's a hinata thing


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2015)

Minato did not stalk Kushina, he was just perceptive.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 28, 2015)

Just sayin', I don't recall Hinata following Naruto around the entire village like Sarada did to Bolt


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 28, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Minato did not stalk Kushina, he was just perceptive.



Nice mental gymnastics by Minato. Hinata probably told herself her stalking was just observation, do we exclude her to then?


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Just sayin', I don't recall Hinata following Naruto around the entire village like Sarada did to Bolt



hinata was a better ninja at it  


Alkaid said:


> Nice mental gymnastics by Minato. Hinata probably told herself her stalking was just observation, do we exclude her to then?


[YOUTUBE]7CdV89-4H88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maupp (Mar 28, 2015)

Sarada seems to be taking stalking to the next level. Well the next generation always surpasses the previous one, no wonder in her 1 chapter appearance she managed to make Hinata's stalking seems healthy in comparison


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

maupp said:


> Sarada seems to be taking stalking to the next level. Well the next generation always surpasses the previous one, no wonder in her 1 chapter appearance she managed to make Hinata's stalking seems healthy in comparison



then again, salad does have daddy issues like hinata.

what if kishi wrote salad as hinata but with sakura's personality?


----------



## TRN (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> then again, salad does have daddy issues like hinata.
> 
> what if kishi wrote salad as hinata but with sakura's personality?


----------



## mayumi (Mar 28, 2015)

Lolz taking what anime did as cannon. Minato never stalked Kushina in the manga.


----------



## Zef (Mar 28, 2015)

Sarada "stalked" Boruto because his dumbass told the class to follow him for one of his pranks


No one else went to see his prank so she was curious.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

i just blew your mind :amazed

burito x his mom 


Zef said:


> Sarada "stalked" Boruto because his dumbass told the class to follow him for one of his pranks
> 
> 
> No one else went to see his prank so she was curious.



bullshit, she is a proud stalker from the hinata school!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRN (Mar 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sarada "stalked" Boruto because his dumbass told the class to follow him for one of his pranks
> 
> 
> No one else went to see his prank so she was curious.


 


Sakura already knew who sarda was stalking when she got home


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> Sakura already knew who sarda was stalking when she got home



good point 

salad trying to be like burito's momy to get his attention


----------



## TRN (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> good point
> 
> salad trying to be like burito's momy to get his attention



Who will be salad and burito toneri	

Typing their name is making me hungry


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> Who will be salad and burito toneri
> 
> Typing their name is making me hungry



the pasty white kid...... um inojino? whatever his name was 

i wish i could try a burito


----------



## SonicShane97 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be happy as long as something stupid doesn't happen like Naruto dying or Kurama being resealed inside of Boruto. 
I'm looking forward to seeing Boruto in action though.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> the pasty white kid...... um inojino? whatever his name was
> 
> i wish i could try a burito



I think we have to look past the prankster side of him. In the early sketches Boruto always had a mean mug face on. Thought he was angry, or dissatisfied with something. We can assume he only started to act like a brat when his father became Hokage. I'm assuming Naruto did around 700 considering the fact that they made it seem like it was a new thing for that year.

Even in the Minato, Naruto, and Boruto sketch he has a sly grin with his arms folded. So we can at least picture he might be a little more, or less zealous than his father. I'm hoping for some originality, and I can assure that Kishimoto made parallels to the drawing of the Hokage Mountain for us readers. 

I would be very disappointed in Kishimoto as a writer if he continues allowing Boruto to act like that, especially after the speech his father gave him on the Hokage Mountain. It was powerful, and it reminded me of what Minato said to Naruto, but Naruto was of course better at it ~

Just something about him seems eerily not Naruto, but from what we have seen, he is. Weird huh? (In terms of Naruto always being the smiling one, and Boruto is drawn the quite opposite)

Drawing from Kishi:  

Sorry for writing so much


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> how is living only to suck naruto's dick healthy?
> 
> then again, salad does have daddy issues like hinata.
> 
> what if kishi wrote salad as hinata but with sakura's personality?



You seem to be a big fan of Sakura so I can't imagine you caring about what is healthy or not for a relationship.


----------



## SonicShane97 (Mar 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> Sakura already knew who sarda was stalking when she got home



Exactly, implying that her stalking Naruto is a regular occurrence!


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think we have to look past the prankster side of him. In the early sketches Boruto always had a mean mug face on. Thought he was angry, or dissatisfied with something. We can assume he only started to act like a brat when his father became Hokage. I'm assuming Naruto did around 700 considering the fact that they made it seem like it was a new thing for that year.
> 
> Even in the Minato, Naruto, and Boruto sketch he has a sly grin with his arms folded. So we can at least picture he might be a little more, or less zealous than his father. I'm hoping for some originality, and I can assure that Kishimoto made parallels to the drawing of the Hokage Mountain for us readers.
> 
> ...


i agree with what you said but i am expecting the bare minimum from kishi and extreme laziness.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 28, 2015)

TESTOSTERONE LEVELS ARE OVER 90,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M BACK BITCH! LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2015)

is it me or sarada and boruto look a little bit older than they were in 700?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2015)

Sora said:


> is it me or sarada and boruto look a little bit older than they were in 700?



Possibly, his clothes are different.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Sora said:


> is it me or sarada and boruto look a little bit older than they were in 700?



man, salad is almost as tall as burito now? 

so i was right. the mini series does start with an older bolt/salad 

and i think naruto is the teacher? 

lol, no sasuke making him even more of a dead beat dad


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Sora said:


> is it me or sarada and boruto look a little bit older than they were in 700?



*daddy issues intensifies*

it's probably going to start from P1 Naruto's age, as expected.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

did they copy past their heads on bigger bodies/changed clothes? 

it's more obvious/lazy with  salad "lets just give her sakura's clothes "


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I should keep expectations low, but I can't help feeling hyped, especially after seeing Sarada.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

i'm zero hyped.

holy shit sarada had my fave design after chocou but that lazy outfit makes her look worse than burrito now, an accomplishment.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarada looks so good.   I love the combination of her parents previous outfits.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I know I should keep expectations low, but I can't help feeling hyped, especially after seeing Sarada.



i am not seeing sasuke in the picture whcih means bad dad or no screen time = more hyped 



Arya Stark said:


> i'm zero hyped.
> 
> holy shit sarada had my fave design after chocou but that lazy outfit makes her look *worse than burrito now*, an accomplishment.



oh come on!!!!!! burito looks 90's cool 

but salad does look stupid. when i look at that pic, i keep seeing a photoshop of her head on part 2 sakura 


Lovely said:


> Sarada looks so good.   I love the combination of her parents previous outfits.



you mean the sleeves? i am trying to look for the sasuke design that used it but i cant find it


----------



## Arisu (Mar 29, 2015)

I love how my princess looks, her mommy's vest and gloves in Sasuke like style. She's gorgeous <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh come on!!!!!! burito looks 90's cool
> 
> but salad does look stupid. when i look at that pic, i keep seeing a photoshop of her head on part 2 sakura



meh, at least burrito's outfit isn't copy pasta of others. 

i loved LOVED Salad's academy design. but this is just...so disappointing.

nevermind, i will ship the fuck outta those two anyway. 



> you mean the sleeves? i am trying to look for the sasuke design that used it but i cant find it



Part 1?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2015)

Salad looks like ishida From bleach, I like bolts clothes its different from his dad at least a bit.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it's fine. She obviously has two designs; one for casual and one for fighting. Plus it discourages the idiots who tried to question her parentage so.


----------



## Arisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasuke always wore long gloves...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Salad looks like ishida From bleach, I like bolts clothes its different from his dad at least a bit.



yeah. i even wonder if she's just wearing her mother's old gear. 

bolt surprised me a bit here, honestly. and that's for the better. i hope his personality is more akin to edward elric.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> meh, at least burrito's outfit isn't copy pasta of others.
> 
> i loved LOVED Salad's academy design. but this is just...so disappointing.
> 
> nevermind, i will ship the fuck outta those two anyway.


i actually like burito's design which is why i said it was "90's cool" 

salad.................. still not impressing me as an uchiha/queen's daughter 



> Part 1?



i am searching it on google but the sleeves sasuke wore had some belts and shit or they were white. part 2 (from what i see) he had really short ones that didnt reach his elbo and i think were also white except for one maybe?.

this is gonna drive me crazy





Arisu said:


> Sasuke always wore long gloves...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



but not black ones that reached over his elbo i think.


----------



## Arisu (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

thank god, it drove me nuts looking for it!!! 

man, salad really got the short stick


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> i actually like burito's design which is why i said it was "90's cool"
> 
> salad.................. still not impressing me as an uchiha/queen's daughter



As I said, Bolt's design surprised me greatly. I love the necklace there, I hope he's taking after his uncle a bit.

But Salad....Well, if she's well written she'll turn out Hermione Granger but if she is not...she'll be a cliche tsundere. Not even her mom was like that. So far I'm not feeling it. (though I liked her first design...a lot. i want it back. )



> i am searching it on google but the sleeves sasuke wore had some belts and shit or they were white. part 2 (from what i see) he had really short ones that didnt reach his elbo and i think were also white except for one maybe?.
> 
> this is gonna drive me crazy
> 
> but not black ones that reached over his elbo i think.



it's not exactly the same but it's sasuke's style. itachi fight etc. he loved putting things on his arm.

i think i read somewhere it's because uchihas use fire jutsus, it's supposed to be protective.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarada looks perfect.  Sakura's shirt and Sasuke's arm guards. I don't know which I like more. Schoolgirl Sarada or this one.

Bolt looks the same as 700, so nothing to comment on him. I'm still wondering why he only has two whiskers.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Sarada's clothes. And I don't mind anything that rubs her parentage in the face of the slow ones in the fandom...


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2015)

i thought naruto would have a minor role in the mini series because i thought his story was done guess I was wrong, looks like Naruto might fill the Kakashi role.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I like Sarada's clothes. And I don't mind anything that rubs her parentage in the face of the slow ones in the fandom...



lol who cares about idiots at this point?  all part 3 is rubbing it on their face anyway.

i think a better mix could have been done, like bolt. but alas. *shrug* most of new gen has lazy designs anyway.

i'm disappointed in salad mostly because i adored her first design the most. it seems a bit downgrade to me.



Sora said:


> i thought naruto would have a minor role in the mini series because i thought his story was done guess I was wrong, looks like Naruto might fill the Kakashi role.



Kishimoto himself said Naruto is going to steal spotlight after a while.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> As I said, Bolt's design surprised me greatly. I love the necklace there, I hope he's taking after his uncle a bit.
> 
> But Salad....Well, if she's well written she'll turn out Hermione Granger but if she is not...she'll be a cliche tsundere. Not even her mom was like that. So far I'm not feeling it. (though I liked her first design...a lot. i want it back. )



whatever personality burito has, i just hope it's not copy paste from naruto because kishi is known to recycle naruto's character.

seeing her acting in chapter 700 and her attitude in this pic looking at burito, id say she is a female sasuke but instead of jelly, she is in love so tsundere it is 



> it's not exactly the same but it's sasuke's style. itachi fight etc. he loved putting things on his arm.
> 
> i think i read somewhere it's because uchihas use fire jutsus, it's supposed to be protective.


but their hands are fully exposed. why the partial protection? and why cloth against fire?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

* うちはサラダ *​
​


----------



## Arisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarada took all her daddy's sexy look (It was because of dat gloves )


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> * うちはサラダ *​
> ​







man, not a good personality, failed uchiha, and lost her schoolgirl clothes. 

verdict = fail 


Arisu said:


> Sarada took all his daddy's sexy look (It was because of dat gloves )



lol no.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> * うちはサラダ *​
> ​



What's going on with you? I've seen you banned like three times this week. 


OT:Nice outfit for Sarada. I imagine that's what she wears for missions/training, and then switches to her uniform attire on regular occasions?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Salad looks like ishida From bleach, I like bolts clothes its different from his dad at least a bit.



Ironically Sasuke and Ishida are voiced by the same guy and played similar roles...with Ishida going traitor just like Sasuke.

Yhwach is after Salad now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> whatever personality burito has, i just hope it's not copy paste from naruto because kishi is known to recycle naruto's character.



he is hot blooded, imho I'll be fine if he's more akin to Edward. Not dumb but short tempered.


> seeing her acting in chapter 700 and her attitude in this pic looking at burito, id say she is a female sasuke but instead of jelly, she is in love so tsundere it is



yeah i'm expecting a lot of tsun interaction between them.



> but their hands are fully exposed. why the partial protection? and why cloth against fire?


----------



## Milady (Mar 29, 2015)

So I wonder what is Sarada's new outfit color?????


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Sarada's outfit. Bolt's looks as his The Last and Chapter 700's outfits fusion.


This pic shows all the text.


----------



## Arisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol no.



lol yes.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy rustled because Sarada is a girl. :ho

Itachi Jr will remain fanfic.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

damn 


Majin Lu said:


> I like Sarada's outfit. Bolt's looks as his The Last and Chapter 700's outfits fusion.
> 
> 
> This pic shows all the text.



what is the website?





Zef said:


> Addy rustled because Sarada is a girl. :ho
> 
> Itachi Jr will remain fanfic.



nah, the comparison with the uchiha is just in the spirit of fun 

kind of like the comparison of sasuke vs naruto to hashirama vs madara  but not so disappointing


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarada looks cute, I'm loving the arm protectors.

Boruto looks ok. His hair is still hilarious, though.


----------



## sugarmaple (Mar 29, 2015)

they all looks good


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

No one knows if they're going to have more kids. And there's always Fanon and Fanfics. I mean sure, we should still be able to accept canon, but I see no harm in daydreaming about them and wishful thinking. If we allow it to be, this Fandom really can be a happy place. 

I also vote for Sarada's combat gear to be navy while her off-missions outfit is preppy and in warm colors


----------



## mayumi (Mar 29, 2015)

Salad looks kinda silly in Sakura's outfit. Not feeling her much. Don't really care for her either. Bolt has a good design better than kid Naruto's. Well  I don't care for his personality though.

There is Naruto. YaY.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Himawari was born just so Naruto could have a daughter who looks like Hinata is seems....


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

I would care for Himawari if it wasn't for that hairstyle. 

It only fits Boruto


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> I would care for Himawari if it wasn't for that hairstyle.
> 
> It only fits Boruto



she looks like ssomething from thundercat which freaks me out 

i wonder if burito has that apple hair because kishi uses a mac


----------



## Radon87000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dunno if accurate but Sir Star Lord on NB translated it as 

"Top text:
"The seventh Hokage and Red Flowers, Hazuki scarlet.
Weekly Shonen Jump 22.23 merger issue (4/27) Intensive series start!


Bottom text: is just their names


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

it's not "flowers", it's "month".


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn, I did not think people would be so negative towards Sarada's outfit, personally she looks amazing. I was hoping Kishi would find a way to mix Sakura and Sasuke's combat outfits to create a hybrid version for her.  Boruto is swagged up like always. Hopes he'll be different from Naruto personality wise if his style is any indication. 

@Arya: Like the Edward Elric idea going on here, smart but very short tempered.


Hmm...Guess those theories about Konohamaru or Sauce being their Sensei is out the window now huh? I never expected Kishi would make Naruto the leader of their Genin squad. What do you think the rules are surrounding training your own Son's Team? Maybe moot since he's Hokage.  Now I'm really interested to see who the third member of the Team will be, gotta be Lee's kid, that would be perfect imo.


Looks like most people will be getting what they want outta this series , Bolt and Sarada will be at the center  but Naruto will be supervising them it seems, so those of you who wanted to see more of the adults should be happy.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> what is the website?


I don't know. It looks as some people received some phone alert about the news (Naruto's spinoff).



Arles Celes said:


> Poor Himawari was born just so Naruto could have a daughter who looks like Hinata is seems....


It is because he also has a little girl. Kishimoto has a son and a daughter. His boy is like 11 years old and the girl is like 6 years old right now. So, while I think he planned Boruto when Part 1 finished, he added Himawari when she was born some years later.

If Lee Jr. is Himawari's age, I expect Himawari and him get the cute parts while the other kids get the drama part.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

it isn't confirmed that naruto is the leader or if there is even a team but speculation as there is no third member yet. also, the story is about salad and burito so them and naruto looking to the side on this image makes sense.

however, it is nice to know (so far) that the series will be about the new generation


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Lee's kid is Boruto and Sarada's age.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Hmm...Guess those theories about Konohamaru or Sauce being their Sensei is out the window now huh? I never expected Kishi would make Naruto the leader of their Genin squad. What do you think the rules are surrounding training your own Son's Team? Maybe moot since he's Hokage.  Now I'm really interested to see who the third member of the Team will be, gotta be Lee's kid, that would be perfect imo.
> 
> 
> Looks like most people will be getting what they want outta this series , Bolt and Sarada will be at the center  but Naruto will be supervising them it seems, so those of you who wanted to see more of the adults should be happy.


How did you reach this conclusion based on a single pic?

Naruto's Hokage duties aside, Boruto, and Sarada are still in the Academy as of 700.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> it isn't confirmed that naruto is the leader* or if there is even a team* but speculation as there is no third member yet. also, the story is about salad and burito so them and naruto looking to the side on this image makes sense.
> 
> however, it is nice to know (so far) that the series will be about the new generation



Come on now Addy , she's wearing the same ninja gear as her parents for crying out loud, there will definitely be a Team. But you're right about Naruto being the sensei as speculation for now, but it does seem likely because the title of the series basically translates to The 7th Hokage and the New generation. Spring being what it represents in Japan.

Idk about a third member , I just hope it's Lee's kid. Boruto can have a similar rivalry his uncle and Lee had , but never really explored as much as Naruto and Sasuke's.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> How did you reach this conclusion based on a single pic?
> 
> Naruto's Hokage duties aside, Boruto, and Sarada are still in the Academy as of 700.



Dude , they look at least a year older in these promo pics if they're even legit. Is there confirmation they are?

Also Hiruzen was Hokage when he trained The Sannin.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Lee's kid is Boruto and Sarada's age.



Then why wasn't he in  Shino's class?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think Naruto is leading a team, he's Hokage here. Probably story focuses on THEM, that's it.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Dude , they look at least a year older in these promo pics if they're even legit. Is there confirmation they are?
> 
> Also Hiruzen was Hokage when he trained The Sannin.



They look the same as they do here:


Kishi literally just drew their upper bodies, and changed Sarada's clothes.



I see no mention of Hiruzen being Hokage when he taught the Sannin. At least not on Wikia.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2015)

Sora said:


> is it me or sarada and boruto look a little bit older than they were in 700?
> ]



Damn. Looks like Himawari is going to be irrelevant.


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2015)

No Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> They look the same as they do here:
> 
> 
> Kishi literally just drew their upper bodies, and changed Sarada's clothes.
> ...



i wonder if salad is wearing sasuke's puffy pants from part 2? 


ℜai said:


> No Sasuke.



good, dead beat dad


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I like Sarada's outfit. Bolt's looks as his The Last and Chapter 700's outfits fusion.
> 
> 
> This pic shows all the text.



Nice pics. :33


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> They look the same as they do here:
> 
> 
> Kishi literally just drew their upper bodies, and changed Sarada's clothes.
> ...



Lol wiki?

It's not really Rocket Science  Hiruzen became Hokage pre goatee, plus he was still apart of Team Tobirama at the time of the 2nd's sacrifice, when he formed Team Hiruzen he was obviously a bit older and he had facial hair.

Sarutobi was Hokage when he trained his Genin Team.


----------



## Nedeti (Mar 29, 2015)

OMG already spent 14 years of my life dedicating 5 mins once a week to read this manga. Now i might do it all over again!? Oh well, fuck it. Let's go.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Sasuke.



Sasuke will get one panel in the mini series. :ignoramus

My body is ready



No it isn't.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Lol wiki?


Well I knew there was no mention in the manga. At least none I remember.



> It's not really Rocket Science  Hiruzen became Hokage pre goatee, plus he was still apart of Team Tobirama at the time of the 2nd's sacrifice,


Why couldn't he have a team of his own while being on Tobirama's?



> *when he formed Team Hiruzen he was obviously a bit older and he had facial hair.*
> 
> Sarutobi was Hokage when he trained his Genin Team.


Oh come on.Theirs literally no aesthetic difference  between the Hiruzen that was on Tobirama's mission, and the one that taught the Sannin.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> They look the same as they do here:
> 
> 
> Kishi literally just drew their upper bodies, and changed Sarada's clothes.
> ...



No way they look the same! Clothing aside , their faces are notably longer than in that picture, especially Sarada's. Plus she's almost as tall as Bolt now.  

They both look a little more mature.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

So hold up wait a second so is SS's daughter official name actually Sarada and not Salad?

Cuz Salad is just weird, Sarada just sounds fucking retarded

edit:



ℜai said:


> No Sasuke.



No... Sasuke?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*OH MY GOD I AM SO FUCKING READING THIS THANK YOU BASED GOD*


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindman. Their heads were drawn next to each other. Of course Sarada would look to be equally tall.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

she is not wearing gloves. i wonder if she has sharingan tech


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Well I knew there was no mention in the manga. At least none I remember.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he have a team of his own while being on Tobirama's?



Because he, Danzo and the rest were obviously still really young,  if not Teenagers.





Zef said:


> Oh come on.*Theirs literally no aesthetic difference  between the Hiruzen that was on Tobirama's mission, and the one that taught the Sannin*.




Now I know you're trolling. .

This 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Is no different than this?




Oh yea, and there's Hiruzen's face on the monument while he's showing it to his genin.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Because he, Danzo and the rest were obviously still really young,  if not Teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so that is why hiruzen banged kaguya when he went back in time. who can resist?


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Why are people saying Naruto is their genin squad leader?
> and *his kid already complaints he has no time for him when he's just an academy student.*



Which is why it'd make even more sense if Kishi did it, he already set up the conflict in the ch. 700, and with Naruto's simple minded thinking it wouldn't surprise me if that was his answer to Boruto's problem.





ch1p said:


> He's the Hokage



So was Hiruzen when he trained his Team.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Because he, Danzo and the rest were obviously still really young,  if not Teenagers.


Age isn't an indicator if you can command a team, or not.

Rank is.



> Now I know you're trolling. .
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Well that settles that.

Naruto still isn't leading a team though.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

If Sarada sounds retarded , then Madara must be a deaf humming sound.


@Zef: Concession accepted.  

The  Gaiden is called Seventh Hokage for crying out loud, you really think they're gonna be able to give Naruto panel time , plus a sensei in such a short serialization ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Her name is Japanized (?) version of Salad, I find it cute because *obviously it's a DBZ homage since Sasuke and his family with Sakura are based after Vegeta and Bulma*.
> 
> thank your stars she wasn't named Bra at least.



how?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> how?



Anti hero who gets married to the weird colour haired heroine? While Naruto/Hinata are more Goku and Chichi.

Their kids are named after undergarment and Vegeta means...vegetables.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> If Sarada sounds retarded , then Madara must be a deaf humming sound.
> 
> 
> @Zef: Concession accepted.
> ...


What do you mean give Naruto a sensei?

I never said that.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Anti hero who gets married to the weird colour haired heroine? While Naruto/Hinata are more Goku and Chichi.
> 
> Their kids are named after undergarment and Vegeta means...vegetables.



salad is named after undergarment?


----------



## TRN (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> What do you mean give Naruto a sensei?
> 
> I never said that.



Naruto will lead this manga


----------



## Raiden (Mar 29, 2015)

Everytime I log into NF there's 20 pages of new information.

Can't take this .


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

I mean a hypothetical sensei for the kids but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Burnquist (Mar 29, 2015)

TBH I was a little skeptical about the kids and part 3 for awhile because the original story had ended, the main character had finally accomplished his dream and there wasn't much more development for K11 for Kishi-sensei to write about.
But now I just can't wait for the mini-series and get to know more about everyone.
I wouldn't mind if in the end this part of the story was as long as part 1/2.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Anti hero who gets married to the weird colour haired heroine? While Naruto/Hinata are more Goku and Chichi.
> 
> Their kids are named after undergarment and Vegeta means...vegetables.



Probably one of the worst analogies I have read in some time.  Please stop.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad is named after undergarment?



You completely missed my point here, jfc.



Zensuki said:


> Probably one of the worst analogies I have read in some time.  Please stop.



???


----------



## TRN (Mar 29, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Probably one of the worst analogies I have read in some time.  Please stop.



Who are you?


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's the name of a goddess.



That makes no difference to me whatsoever.



Arya Stark said:


> Her name is Japanized (?) version of Salad, I find it cute because obviously it's a DBZ homage since Sasuke and his family with Sakura are based after Vegeta  (basically "vegetables" and Bulma "undergarment").
> 
> thank your stars she wasn't named Bra at least.



Most of the names like those in DBZ were shortened though, why not just call her Sara? That's a legit normal name, it'd sound a lot better (and it'd actually sound closer to Salad, because there's no extra syllable), in my opinion. But whatever, I suppose that's neat.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> You completely missed my point here, jfc.



i get the vageta thing even though i think it's farfetched but the undergarment caught me by surprise 



Raiden said:


> Everytime I log into NF there's 20 pages of new information.
> 
> Can't take this .



there is only one image of 0 new info. only salad's head photoshoped on sakura's body new character design.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2015)

Another uchiha. How wonderful! |:


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Everytime I log into NF there's 20 pages of new information.
> 
> Can't take this .



I found this funny for some reason. 



Rindaman said:


> I mean a hypothetical sensei for the kids but I'm sure you knew that.


Yes, because I can read minds through computer screens./sarcasm

Yes, there's enough time. 

Gaiden=Side Story. 
You think they'll show Naruto only for the 15 chapters?


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Raniero (Mar 29, 2015)

Would've liked a different top, but Sarada looks good. And c'mon, the name isn't that bad. 

Himawari is gonna be the token moe character that doesn't do anything but be cute at this rate.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Another uchiha. How wonderful! |:



i refuse to admit she is an uchiha


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

^ Her surname is Uchiha and she calls Sasuke "dad". There's nothing to discuss, really... 

I'm curious about her Sharingan though. How will she activate it? Hopefully no one has to die. 



Hussain said:


> Another uchiha. How wonderful! |:




She's gonna marry into the Uzumaki family and then Naruto's descants will have Uchiha dna. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> I found this funny for some reason.
> 
> 
> Yes, because I can read minds through computer screens./sarcasm
> ...



I'm just saying , it seems Naruto is a main character in this too, it'd be hard to make panel time for him, likely Hinata and Sarada's parents,  plus a Jounin sensei in such a short series.

I ofc could be wrong, maybe it's Mirai or Konohamaru , but it's odd that it's named 7th Hokage and the Month Of spring.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> ^ Her surname is Uchiha and she calls Sasuke "dad". There's nothing to discuss, really...
> 
> I'm curious about her Sharingan though. How will she activate it? Hopefully no one has to die.
> 
> ...



Thank God the miniseries is probably not going to reach that point.  
They ruined the manga is enough, there is no need to ruin minato and kushin's kids.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> there is only one image of 0 new info. only salad's head photoshoped on sakura's body new character design.



I know, but I still read through the pages anyway.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> I'm just saying , it seems Naruto is a main character in this too,


And you came to this conclusion based off a pic. Hence our current discussion.

I would contest, that since Boruto was the focus of 700, and has an upcoming movie that he is the main character(unfortunately).



> It'd be hard to make panel time for him, likely Hinata and Sarada's parents,  plus a Jounin sensei in such a short series.


Kishi already did this in one chapter.

15-20 chapters is doable


----------



## TRN (Mar 29, 2015)

7th Hokage and the Month Of spring

Who the main character

*7th Hokage* and the Month Of spring

Who again?

*7th Hokage* and the Month Of spring

WOW


----------



## InoxUzumaki (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> i refuse to admit she is an uchiha



Whelp too damn bad she is one.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I know, but I still read through the pages anyway.



but........ why? 



Arya Stark said:


> You can check the databooks and wikis, that's the truth, lmao. All Bulma's family are named after undergarment


trunks........... oh god, that's what his name means? 


xXxYuseiUchihaxXx said:


> Whelp too damn bad she is one.



not in my book


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

Whatever the series says I'll just keep calling her Salad (and Bolt Bolt, unless it's confirmed that Bolt is indeed his actual name?), because if I started calling her Sarada I'd have to start calling Luffy... Rufi

And I'LL DIE WITH MY HONOR


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

TRN said:


> 7th Hokage and the Month Of spring
> 
> Who the main character
> 
> ...


Sakura was born in Spring, and her novel comes out the same month as the Gaiden. 

Obviously she's the main character. :ignoramus


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> not in my book




Is this the cover page:


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Is this the cover page:



pretty much yes and id like to keep that way if you dont mind


----------



## TRN (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sakura was born in Spring, and her novel comes out the same month as the Gaiden.
> 
> Obviously she's the main character. :ignoramus





Sakura role is of the jester


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> pretty much yes and id like to keep that way if you dont mind





Fine then honey, enjoy the rowing.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Another uchiha. How wonderful! |:



If Kishi feels EVIL enough he might name Boruto's and Sarada's progeny as Madaruto, Itaruto, Obito jr. and Sasuruto^^

Then you have Madaruto talk about danciiiing.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> And you came to this conclusion based off a pic. Hence our current discussion.
> 
> I would contest, that since Boruto was the focus of 700, and has an upcoming movie that he is the main character(unfortunately).
> 
> ...



Not just the pic. The entire info dump basically confirmed Naruto is as central to the plot as the kids. I'll say it again, The Seventh Hokage and The Month Of Spring.  Spring is obviously a nod to the kids, in Japan the new school year starts around that time which signifies a new generation.

Believe what you want , just don't be surprised if he's their Team Leader. I  wont be if he isn't.

It's like you're not even reading what I post, just replying.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If Kishi feels EVIL enough he might name Boruto's and Sarada's progeny as Madaruto, Itaruto, Obito jr. and Sasuruto^^
> 
> Then you have Madaruto talk about danciiiing.





Fandom: hoe don't do it

Kishi: *names one of the Uzumaki kids "Obito"*

Fandom: oh my god


Been calling it since 4 months, the call is still on.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 29, 2015)

First Sarada wasn't Sakura's kid now she isn't a Uchiha. I wonder what other dumb head canons I'll see about Sasuke and Sakura's child as the weeks go by.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

*sigh*

LISTEN

This miniseries main purpose is to write_ Naruto as a father_. Kishimoto stated he always wanted to do that hence why Naruto is facing difficulties as a father and will be the main character. He also said Naruto is supposed to steal the spotlight after a while. (which goes back to Kishi's desire to show him as father)

But I don't think he'll lead a squad, I think more like he'll deal with a mission's consequences.

IMHO rest is for testing waters for a GT franchise once Shippuuden is done, if the movie and miniseries succeed we might focus on kids forrealsiez this time. Naruto is there to promote his son until Bolt finds his footing as a main character.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely said:


> First Sarada wasn't Sakura's kid now she isn't a Uchiha. I wonder what other dumb head canons I'll see about Sasuke and Sakura's child as the weeks go by.




She's not a child or a human at all, she just an ink clone Ino asked Sai to make for Sakura to comfort her in her lonely grief. 

Perhaps I shouldn't give anyone ideas... 



Arya Stark said:


> IMHO rest is for testing waters for a GT franchise once Shippuuden is done, if the movie and miniseries succeed we might focus on kids forrealsiez this time. Naruto is there to promote his son until Bolt finds his footing as a main character.





Been saying this since the beginning. Of course they want to continue to milk the franchise. The next logical step is to try the waters and test how much money the fandom is ready to throw at them for the new generation kids.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god, the jokes on trunks' expense 


Amanda said:


> She's not a child or a human at all, she just an ink clone Ino asked Sai to make for Sakura to comfort her in her lonely grief.
> 
> Perhaps I shouldn't give anyone ideas...



noted


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2015)

This makes me so happy


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)

I love Sarada's design!!!  Bolt  tho ... poor child. 



Lovely said:


> I think it's fine. *She obviously has two designs; one for casual and one for fighting.* Plus it discourages the idiots who tried to question her parentage so.



Yeah, I think so too.



Lovely said:


> First Sarada wasn't Sakura's kid now she isn't a Uchiha. I wonder what
> other dumb head canons I'll see about Sasuke and Sakura's child as the weeks go by.



How the hell is she not a Uchiha? She not only resembles Sasuke a lot but she also has his surname.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Bolt  tho ... poor child




What's wrong with Bolt? The only thing sticking to my eye is the weird hair. 

And yeah, did people think Sarada would be going on missions in her school girl clothes?


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Not just the pic. The entire info dump basically confirmed Naruto is as central to the plot as the kids.


What info dump? Last week was the first time we got something concrete related to the mini series. Before then Vaatu closed the threads because all we were doing was speculating on something we had no information on. Even now you're forming high reaching conclusions based on flimsy evidence. 



> I'll say it again, The Seventh Hokage and The Month Of Spring.


Which is an indication that Naruto will be their leader?



> Spring is obviously a nod to the kids, in Japan the new school year starts around that time which signifies a new generation.


The kids being the focus was never in question. 



> Believe what you want , just don't be surprised if he's their Team Leader. I  wont be if he isn't.
> 
> It's like you're not even reading what I post, just replying.


Why does Naruto being the team leader matter so much to you?

@Arya
Naruto stealing the spotlight was in reference to the movie I believe.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 29, 2015)

Still think Konohamaru will be the sensei. 



sasusakucannon said:


> I love Sarada's design!!!  Bolt  tho ... poor child.


He's rockin' that outfit though.



			
				Amanda said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Bolt? The only thing sticking to my eye is the weird hair.


No love for the Super Saiyan swagger he has going on.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *sigh*
> 
> LISTEN
> 
> ...



I don't see how any of what you said contradicts what I'm saying aside from you not thinking  Naruto will be their sensei, lol. I pretty much agree that the anime will continue with the kids , but I don't see how that means Naruto can't train them.

Do you think it'll be Konohamaru?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> What's wrong with Bolt? The only thing sticking to my eye is the weird hair.



Yep, the hair. I always find it so weird.

*Raniero@*

I don't dislike his outfit.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yep, the hair.




Nothing scissors couldn't help. I vote Sarada for the job. 

"I won't be in the same team with someone with that awful sense of style!"


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yep, the hair.



it's not that bad. i mean, apples are nutritious :/


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> *What info dump?* Last week was the first time we got something concrete related to the mini series. Before then Vaatu closed the threads because all we were doing was speculating on something we had no information on. Even now you're forming high reaching conclusions based on flimsy evidence.



In a small window of time we got the Gaiden add, the news of  a uzumaki family pic  and the spread at the end of Bleach's chapter confirming a working title. Now we've seen these pics of the kids in what we assume is their outfits for the series. 

What info dump, right?

Yea, I'm just gonna stop this convo here because it's clear you've been talking straight from the ass since we started.  You don't think he'll be the sensei? cool, but your basis for saying naught is more flimsy than mine.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

Bolt is rocking that Super Saiyan hair. 



Amanda said:


> Been saying this since the beginning. Of course they want to continue to milk the franchise. The next logical step is to try the waters and test how much money the fandom is ready to throw at them for the new generation kids.



They need to be careful though, GT was a disaster. i'd have liked more if it followed dbz actually



Addy said:


> god, the jokes on trunks' expense



i have more 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Zef said:


> @Arya
> Naruto stealing the spotlight was in reference to the movie I believe.




I'm not sure if movie will be too different than miniseries tbh. I think it'll be the adaptation of this manga. But yeah, Kishi said that, thanks for finding it.



Rindaman said:


> I don't see how any of what you said contradicts what I'm saying aside from you not thinking  Naruto will be their sensei, lol. I pretty much agree that the anime will continue with the kids , but I don't see how that means Naruto can't train them.
> 
> Do you think it'll  Konohamaru?



Naruto is Hokage, that's why. Sasuke will train Bolt though, 90% sure of it. 

His squad leader can be Konohamaru, yes. He was already stated to be Jounin by the time of 700 and there is a master-apprentice chain that needs going on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 29, 2015)

LORDDDDDDDDDDD Kurama'ssssssssssssss RETURN as the main character shall be GLORIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Free at last...free at last!!!!!!!


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2015)

Naruto being Hokage doesn't exclude him as a possible teacher. Hiruzen was trained by a Hokage (or two). The Sannin were trained by a Hokage. Sakura was trained by one as well.  Meanwhile, Sasuke's always outside the village going on adventures and there's somehow a 90% change he will become the teacher?


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> In a small window of time we got the Gaiden add, the news of  a uzumaki family pic  and the spread at the end of Bleach's chapter confirming a working title.


-We got that over the course of days.
-Most of the things released were repeating things we already knew


> we've seen these pics of the kids in what we assume is their outfits for the series.


How is this info?
Ignoring the fact that they weren't wearing these in 700, why is them having more then one outfit news? Surely Sarada wasn't going to be training/fighting in a school uniform. 

Nothing says "hey, these are their new outfits"
If, you have to speculate then then how is it informative? How is it info?



> What info dump, right?


You heard me the first time.



> Yea, I'm just gonna stop this convo here because it's clear you've been talking straight from the ass since we started.  You don't think he'll be the sensei? cool, but your basis for saying naught is more flimsy than mine.


> Jumps to the conclusion that Naruto will teach a team
> Accuses me of talking out my ass.

Stay rustled.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i have more
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



she went super sayen 

i hope someone makes fun of burito and salad's names in the manga


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)

I just disliked his hair, maybe if it wasn't for that little thing looking like a fruit ... but he still looks good.  The same goes to Himawari's hair but she's too freaking precious. Even her name.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I just disliked his hair, maybe if it wasn't for that little thing looking like a fruit ... but he still looks good.  The same goes to Himawari's but she's too freaking precious.





Let's see if the designs stay fixed. Often the design of the characters undergo evolution during the course of the series. Well, probably they will look like this for the mini-series at least, but even the movie could see some changes, at least if there's a time skip of any kind. And if we get a longer new series, then surely there will be a time skip at some point.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> > Jumps to the conclusion that Naruto will teach a team
> > Accuses me of talking out my ass.
> 
> Stay rustled.



Not rustled in the least 


You're just shit when it comes to the facts.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2015)

So, are we getting a color page of the Uzumaku family this week?


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Not rustled in the least
> 
> 
> You're just shit when it comes to the facts.



So Naruto commanding a team is fact???

Link or GTFO


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Naruto being Hokage doesn't exclude him as a possible teacher. Hiruzen was trained by a Hokage (or two). The Sannin were trained by a Hokage. Sakura was trained by one as well.  Meanwhile, Sasuke's always outside the village going on adventures and there's somehow a 90% change he will become the teacher?



Stop making so much sense.  

Around here we deny it til it happens , then rage when it does.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> So Naruto commanding a team is fact???
> 
> Link or GTFO



I meant a Hokage being able to train a genin Team. That's the basic premise behind why you think it wont happen , correct?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So, are we getting a color page of the Uzumaku family this week?



i thought it was with the first issue of the mini series.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)

Something changed. I didn't noticed at first.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> I meant a Hokage being able to train a genin Team. That's the basic premise behind why you think it wont happen , correct?



I think it won't happen because nothing indicates it will.

Naruto barely has time for Boruto ( And as an extension Himawari) yet alone two other kids.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Before I state it, I want you guys to pay attention to something rather interesting.

Naruto's background color is orange. Orange Hokage
Boruto's background color is purple.
Sarada's background color is red.

I wonder if that means anything significant? Purple was always utilized with Sasuke's chakra color via Susano'o, and Sarada's chakra color looks like a dark red (opposite of a pink shade from her mother).

So I have no idea why Boruto has a dark shade of background whilst his father/grandfather are always inducing light colors
and
I believe Sarada's color might mean she is the dark version of Sakura, because the color shading is a dark red tint.

Though this is all speculation. What do you guys think?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Something changed. I didn't noticed at first.



wait, his mission outfit is just a different jacket?


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Naruto being Hokage doesn't exclude him as a possible teacher. Hiruzen was trained by a Hokage (or two). The Sannin were trained by a Hokage. Sakura was trained by one as well.  Meanwhile, Sasuke's always outside the village going on adventures and there's somehow a 90% change he will become the teacher?


Was it confirmed that they were taught by the Third during his Hokage reign?

Also DB says that Sakura learned all of her medical ninjutsu from Shizune, not Tsunade. Not saying she did not help out, but most of her training came from someone who was less busy.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 29, 2015)

meh, the definition of rehash. I still don't get what was the point of giving Sarada glasses. She would look so much better without them. And the only time I found Bolt looking awesome was on that three generations pic.

Hopefully there is more Nardo in it than them 





Amanda said:


> She's gonna marry into the Uzumaki family and then Naruto's descants will have Uchiha dna. How does that make you feel?





Arya Stark said:


> Their offsprings will be BEAST.


Here goes my hoping people wouldn't ship the atrocity 
Lame hetero version of SasNar.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Something changed. I didn't noticed at first.



Timeskip happened. They are at genin age in the latest info.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Something changed. I didn't noticed at first.




Good catch. I thought there's something different, but I wasn't sure what it was.



lndra said:


> So I have no idea why Boruto has a dark shade of background whilst his father/grandfather are always inducing light colors
> and
> I believe Sarada's color might mean she is the dark version of Sakura, because the color shading is a dark red tint.




Purple could also come from Hinata and the Hyuugas. Not only purple is Hinata's colour, in Japan it's the colour of the aristocracy.

As for the red, it reminds both of Sakura's pink and the Uchiha (Sharingan) red.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Purple could also come from Hinata and the Hyuugas. Not only purple is Hinata's colour, in Japan it's the colour of the aristocracy.
> 
> As for the red, it reminds both of Sakura's pink and the Uchiha (Sharingan) red.


Interesting. Not bad assumptions either.

I can't wait for more information so that I can create theories for the Hell of it ~


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Before I state it, I want you guys to pay attention to something rather interesting.
> 
> Naruto's background color is orange. Orange Hokage
> Boruto's background color is purple.
> ...



Hinata's colour is purple, Sarada had pink in his outfit and we don't know the color of her new ninja gear yet. Nothing big.


> Here goes my hoping people wouldn't ship the atrocity
> Lame hetero version of SasNar.



You know it's happening, Rosi.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Timeskip happened. They are at genin age in the latest info.



he just changed his jacket......... the hype for burito is leaking away from me


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> she went super sayen
> 
> i hope someone makes fun of burito and salad's names in the manga



>"sayen"


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Here goes my hoping people wouldn't ship the atrocity
> Lame hetero version of SasNar.



SN was already lame


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> i thought it was with the first issue of the mini series.


Didn't last week's issue advertise a special image of the current Uzumaki family?


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> he just changed his jacket......... the hype for burito is leaking away from me



I like the raw designs from the Boruto movie trailer. His outfit is meh here, definitely better than what Naruto wore back in part one. I think it is better than Sasuke's too in part 1

He does need something a little bit more badass, but even Minato kicked ass in a sweater and cargo shorts as a child. So we will see XD


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

i just noticed the color behind each:

naruto: orange/yellow.
burito: purple like hinata's chakra.
salad: red? wait what?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Here goes my hoping people wouldn't ship the atrocity
> Lame hetero version of SasNar.




Sorry buddy it's totally happening. This ship is boarded and afloat. 

Though we need to see more to get hint of other shipping options.

Not that I'd doubt Kishi's obvious authorial intent here.




Addy said:


> i just noticed the color behind each:
> 
> naruto: orange/yellow.
> burito: purple like hinata's chakra.
> salad: red? wait what?




We just discussed this a few posts ago.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Didn't last week's issue advertise a special image of the current Uzumaki family?



yeah but i think it said with the release of the mini series but now i am not sure.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> We just discussed this a few posts ago.



so what did you conclude?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Sarada's clothes,  they're a perfect mixture of her mother and father's,  just like her design.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> You know it's happening, Rosi.





Inojin/Sarada 




Addy said:


> SN was already lame


Well, no shit.

But this is even worse, since it's just a rip-off.

At least SN was sexay


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> so what did you conclude?




Naruto orange for obvious reasons. Bolt purple for the Hinata/Hyuuga heritage. Sarada red for Sakura pink and the Uchiha/Sharingan red. These are just my guesses...


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> so what did you conclude?


Assumptions.

I thought the color had something to do with his dark foreshadowing. Nothing crazy, but maybe he goes through something? That's what I got it,  because when Sasuke truly went mad after hearing Itachi's truth, his Susano'o was shown, and it was purple.

Though some say it is because of Hinata's hamura chakra, though I don't believe the Hyuuga clan were associated with purple until the Hamura chakra thing. So there is another one

I thought that the red shade for Sarada meant that she was a darker version of Sakura (Pink shade). All speculation of course


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosi said:


> But this is even worse, since it's just a rip-off.




Aww come on give the love birds a chance. 

Besides, if it's a rip-off, then it's a combination of multiple big ships. I see at least NaruHina in it, too.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely said:


> First Sarada wasn't Sakura's kid now she isn't a Uchiha. I wonder what other dumb head canons I'll see about Sasuke and Sakura's child as the weeks go by.



At least we're entertained. 



sasusakucannon said:


> Something changed. I didn't noticed at first.



Oh, nice catch. I didn't notice at first, it's so minor. Gotta say I prefer his new jacket. I don't like cinched sleeves and I like broader stripes too.



lndra said:


> Before I state it, I want you guys to pay attention to something rather interesting.
> 
> Naruto's background color is orange. Orange Hokage
> Boruto's background color is purple.
> ...



Kinda crop circle tier. It's colours in a background.



Rosi said:


> Here goes my hoping people wouldn't ship the atrocity
> Lame hetero version of SasNar.


True.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Well, no shit.
> 
> But this is even worse, since it's just a rip-off.
> 
> At least SN was sexay



no it wasn't sexeh. madraxhashirama was sexeh. NS was...... stupid.

 at least with BS (oh god, the acronym of buritoxsalad is gold ) kishi will finally drop the whole "brotherhood" facade and finally do that yaoi fanfic he wanted. no pulling back and excuses


----------



## calimike (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarade and Bolt are interesting!

BTW, I've not see vered or TakL


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Naruto orange for obvious reasons. Bolt purple for the Hinata/Hyuuga heritage. Sarada red for Sakura pink and the Uchiha/Sharingan red. These are just my guesses...





lndra said:


> Assumptions.
> 
> I thought the color had something to do with his dark foreshadowing. Nothing crazy, but maybe he goes through something? That's what I got it,  because when Sasuke truly went mad after hearing Itachi's truth, his Susano'o was shown, and it was purple.
> 
> ...



well, madara did have red chakra and he was evil.



calimike said:


> Sarade and Bolt are interesting!
> 
> BTW, I've not see vered or TakL



hes been missing for weeks


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, madara did have red chakra and he was evil.


I was sorting etching to the point of actually witnessing the character growth and development between Sasuke. As his chakra color never mattered up until Susano'o.

Though I digress. 

Anyway can someone confirm this for me: "Are Hyuuga's always associated with purple? Or is it that Hamura chakra nonsense?"

Because I thought they were aligned with Taoism, black and white. Not sure though


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> hes been missing for weeks




Is... is he ok?



lndra said:


> Anyway can someone confirm this for me: "Are Hyuuga's always associated with purple? Or is it that Hamura chakra nonsense?"




The Byakugan is light purple.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Inojin/Sarada



That would be like shipping troll of the decade.

Discounting a possible Boruto/ChouChou 

And the troll that NaruSaku got but that is Captain Obvious...


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

calimike said:


> Sarade and Bolt are interesting!
> 
> BTW, I've not see vered or TakL



vered only cares about Rinnegan. 

takL last appeared around the Jump Festa.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> The Byakugan is light purple.


I'm going to laugh if the kid activates the Byakugan someway. Would not be a total shock considering these kids are hybrids of body + eye descendants.

Either-way, I'm interested for more information. Hopefully, this series will lead up to the movie. Seeing the cover, at least Sarada's design gives me hope that it will be less about mundane objectives, and more about missions and fighting.

Though it it still way too early to tell.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'm going to laugh if the kid activates the Byakugan someway.




You mean you doubt it happening? I have no shadow of doubt that at least if the kid's adventures get to go far enough, Sarada will active Sharingan and Boruto will activate Byakugan. It's just waiting to happen and if the main series is anything to go by, Kishi is more than happy to take such road.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

*It's just fun to say Burrito Salad.*



Raiden said:


> Everytime I log into NF there's 20 pages of new information.
> 
> Can't take this .



Oh, I wish it was new info. 




Zef said:


> What info dump? Last week was the first time we got something concrete related to the mini series. Before then Vaatu closed the threads because all we were doing was speculating on something we had no information on. Even now you're forming high reaching conclusions based on flimsy evidence.



The Sakura Novel thread and this one have both turned into more or less on-topic convo threads. Same happened to the threads for the Artbook earlier and Volume 72. I'm a newbee. I wonder if this is actually common practice ? 

I think Vaatu closed the threads because there's been a thread for speculation on the mini series that was created sometime when the news about it came out last year in winter. It got buried, but it was there. ^^


Any new conspiracy theories in here?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 29, 2015)

The Byakugan is white. The thing is literally 'white eye' and it's that colour in Kishi's colouring (slightly beige sometimes for colouring).

Hinata's hair varies from dark blue to indigo, you can see it against the other leaf headbands, it's about the same colour but sometimes it leans towards purple. It's on the blue side of things though, not the purple. Hinata's jacket in part 2 is light violet, which isn't quite purple either.

The shade used for Bolt is more traditionally purple. Hinata isn't so quite associated with purple as someone like Ino or Orochimaru. Regardless, purple is the complementing shade of orange, perhaps that's why it's chosen so it looks best next to his father's.

I still think this is very crop circle theory tier. It's just a background colour.


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2015)

The app website:


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> You mean you doubt it happening? I have no shadow of doubt that at least if the kid's adventures get to go far enough, Sarada will active Sharingan and Boruto will activate Byakugan. It's just waiting to happen and if the main series is anything to go by, Kishi is more than happy to take such road.


I doubt it for two reasons

I. Boruto's character is still too young to flesh out what his fighting style will be about. Right now it is all Bolt (Lightning Bolt - Speed) or Bolt (Neji - screw) hype. It would be a shame for him to be the lesser of two as he grows older, but I'm taking into account that these children won't match up to their parents, even before Rikudou enhancement. 

II. Curse of Hatred lacks in this era. Take Sasuke for example, he activated the Sharingan once witnessing the death of his mother/father by Itachi, and to make matters worse. Tsukuyomi was placed on him I believe right afterwards. He later than activated it during the Haku scene.

Going by what is happening now, it would be an awful shame for Sarada to activate the Curse of Hatred, not saying she would go crazy much like her ancestors have shown. Though it is possible. I would rather see non-Dojutus aspects of this manga/movie in which it goes back to skill, hand to hand combat, and short uses of Ninjutsu only when necessary. That is when Naruto was at a best for me.

Dojutsu always ruined the Naruto feel for me.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 29, 2015)

Salad is red cause Uzuamki genes, Ok?

I kid.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


>



where are her pants?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Was it confirmed that they were taught by the Third during his Hokage reign?
> 
> Also DB says that Sakura learned all of her medical ninjutsu from Shizune, not Tsunade. Not saying she did not help out, but most of her training came from someone who was less busy.



Hiruzen being Hokage while training the Sannin is logical, see Rindaman's posts.

And manga shows Tsunade actively training Sakura twice.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> I. Boruto's character is still too young to flesh out what his fighting style will be about.



I didn't say it would happen immediately. But one day.



lndra said:


> II. Curse of Hatred lacks in this era.




Does it? The hatred comes from violence, and for ninjas to have their day job, there needs to missions to complete. 

Indeed, for this franchise to continue, there needs to be action and adventure, and that's all that's needed. Sarada can be a positive example of an Uchiha who activates her Sharingan out of wish to protect her comrades or whatever. After all, Obito activated his Sharingan because Kakashi got injured while protecting him. 



lndra said:


> Dojutsu always ruined the Naruto feel for me.




But Kishi loves it, which is all the more reason for me to believe he won't deny the dojutsu kids their powers.



sasusakucannon said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Ooh, looking good! 



Addy said:


> where are her pants?




Looks like she's wearing a skirt? Or then she has some mighty fine hips.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Is... is he ok?


he hasn't replied or made any post for weeks as far as i know but.........


> Last Activity: 02-23-2015 12:47 PM


idk if he is trolling or not.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> where are her pants?



Probably white pants or much like how Sakura had skin tight shorts in her early part one designs.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Still looking good, Uchiha Sarada.

And yeah, hi Naruto, Boruto etc


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Looks like she's wearing a skirt? Or then she has some mighty fine hips.



what if she is wearing long white pants? 


lndra said:


> Probably white pants or much like how Sakura had skin tight shorts in her early part one designs.



seems likely. really wished they would at least show the full design.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if she is wearing long white pants?




Then she has mighty fine hips, if you ask me. 

But yeah, she could be wearing skin tight white pants. Both pants and skirt would fit her Sakura theme.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 29, 2015)

I think Bolt is purple because Kishi/the series is using that "purple lightning" lately. Minato's databook profile, Kakashi's novel, etc. Hinata has fire and lightning, Naruto had only wind before getting all natures from Rikudou.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 29, 2015)

Bolt's color has also been green as well like in the new series logo.


----------



## Cord (Mar 29, 2015)

Judging by the activity in this thread, it seems like everyone's excited.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Judging by the activity in this thread, it seems like everyone's excited.



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 79 (19 members and 60 guests)


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Judging by the activity in this thread, it seems like everyone's excited.




We need our Naruto fix. 

Plus I'm actually curious about the kids, and what Kishi might have in mind for the future of the verse.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Then she has mighty fine hips, if you ask me.
> 
> But yeah, she could be wearing skin tight white pants. Both pants and skirt would fit her Sakura theme.



not gonna lie, never was a fan of sakura's long shirt dress thingy she wore in part 1.



Amanda said:


> We need our Naruto fix.
> 
> Plus I'm actually curious about the kids, and what Kishi might have in mind for the future of the verse.



honestly, i hope he gives it to a new author to continue it so kishi can work on something new


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> honestly, i hope he gives it to a new author to continue it so kishi can work on something new


mafia manga


----------



## Cord (Mar 29, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 79 (19 members and 60 guests)



 



Amanda said:


> We need our Naruto fix.
> 
> Plus I'm actually curious about the kids, and what Kishi might have in mind for the future of the verse.



Indeed. Likewise, and I'm also hoping that we'll finally be given some gist on what happened to other characters whose stories weren't given any closure in 699.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

wow this thread moves too fast. ok.

Naruto.
once again naruto's cape is different than chapter 700 and volume 72. otherwise his design looks the same. 

seems like this story is in fact about hokage naruto and the next gen kids like the title reveal ad suggested. probably also a prelude to the bolt movie.

Bolt.
Yet again this kid as another character design, this is officially the 5 design we've seen him in. as for the design itself, it looks decent.

sarada.
not surprisingly she's a main in this, as everyone expected. the top of her design seems like a very uninspired mix or sakura and sasuke's part 2 design. maybe it'll be different from below the torso.

timeskip debate.
the new designs could suggest a timeskip I guess, can't really tell.

Naruto being the sensei.
I don't know about this one. I think naruto could simply just be spending time with the kids for as of yet unknown reasons. it was common in tobirama/prime hiruzens time for hokages to have their own genin team but that practice has since been stopped. 

Naruto could bring it back if he wished, he is the boss. Still I doubt his their sensei, I could be wrong.

edit: I totally forgot about tsunade training sakura has hokage


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> honestly, i hope he gives it to a new author to continue it so kishi can work on something new




That's what's likely to happen, too.



Cordelia said:


> Indeed. Likewise, and I'm also hoping that we'll finally be given some gist on what happened to other characters whose stories weren't given any closure in 699.




He was rushing the ending, but perhaps he said to himself it's ok because he can pick up the loose end in the continuation?


----------



## Cord (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope that is indeed the case :3


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

MasterSitsu said:


> mafia manga



i am still in love with that promotional page kishi gave to his mafia one shot where he dises naruto


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Himawari


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Poor Himawari



Pretty sure she'll get panel time.

She's Naruto's daughter, and Boruto's sister so it wouldn't make sense for her to not get any focus.

The rookies, and their offspring are screwed though.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Pretty sure she'll get panel time.
> 
> She's Naruto's daughter, and Boruto's sister so it wouldn't make sense for her to not get any focus.
> 
> The rookies, and their offspring are screwed though.



I only care about the girls tbh. Mirai and Chouchou are gonna get the short end of the stick for sure.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Poor Himawari



still too early to judge :/


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> The rookies, and their offspring are screwed though.



No one even knows if that kid is Rock Lee's son or pupil or what his name is. You would think his assistant, the Rock Lee spinoff author, would at least ask about that.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> still too early to judge :/



this is Kishi, my expectations are below 0


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

lol these new drawing already being spammed all over tumblr.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> this is Kishi, my expectations are below 0



honey, they should be at least -10 since you have really high standards 



Narutossss said:


> lol these new drawing already being spammed all over tumblr.



so anyone commented on salad's pants?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> honey, they should be at least -10 since you have really high standards



-10 is below zero


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> -10 is below zero



i know. that's the point 

instead of not expecting anything, expect the worst case scenario:

1- no sunflower or chocobo. 
2- obito is back with a ghost crack baby from rin.
3- complete tsundere salad that is weak as shit. 

therefore, the lackluster mini series will not seem so bad when you read it


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

not that I'm shipping the next gen but what's with the hate for borusara? mini-series hasn't even started and the hate be strong already.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2015)

Salad will probably end up being a Kuudere rather than a Tsundere.

She got that stoic attitude like her dad. Not hotheaded enough to be Tsundere.

Obito's ghost kid would be comedy golden though LOL. It could be accompanied by Madara's and Hashi's ghost love child too LOLOLOL.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> honey, they should be at least most -10 since you have really high standards



Fixed 



Addy said:


> 2- obito is back with a ghost crack baby from rin.





> 3- complete tsundere salad that is weak as shit.



Would Kishi continue that trend?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> i know. that's the point
> 
> instead of not expecting anything, expect the worst case scenario:
> 
> ...



You act like I don't expect the worst already. Are you new?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> not that I'm shipping the next gen but what's with the hate for borusara? mini-series hasn't even started and the hate be strong already.



well, it is burito x sald is abbreviated to BS so maybe that is the reason


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> not that I'm shipping the next gen but what's with the hate for borusara? mini-series hasn't even started and the hate be strong already.




It's a ship in the Naruto franchise. Of course it gets hate. The more relevant it is, the more people bother to hate.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> I only care about the girls tbh.



Same.

Though I'll cut some slack to Inojin. Him being scared of his mother is too much. He has the potential to be funny.

Bolt is so-so. If I wanted to read Naruto as a kid, then I'd read Naruto as a kid. I'm not interested in Shikadai a single bit.



Arles Celes said:


> Salad will probably end up being a Kuudere rather than a Tsundere.
> 
> She got that stoic attitude like her dad. Not hotheaded enough to be Tsundere.
> 
> Obito's ghost kid would be comedy golden though LOL. It could be accompanied by Madara's and Hashi's ghost love child too LOLOLOL.



Madara is just a letter away from Sarada.

The SS fandom spawned a pink haired boy as headcanon, before and after the ending. Because Madara ended up with dirty pink hair like Hagoromo, for some he ended up in that slot. Someone paired him with InoLee's kid, who was... Hashirama.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> You act like I don't expect the worst already. Are you new?



if that were true, you wouldn't have ""d on not seeing sunflower 



Platypus said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why would he not continue that trend?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad will probably end up being a Kuudere rather than a Tsundere.
> 
> She got that stoic attitude like her dad. Not hotheaded enough to be Tsundere.



I found Sasuke a tsundere during most of part 1 but rather kuudere in part 2 

There's a chance Sara is neither, tho ( 9 _ 9 )


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> why would he not continue that trend?



There's no reason he wouldn't right?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, it is burito x sald is abbreviated to BS so maybe that is the reason



Oh no. You went there. I will refrain from continuing even though I could.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

I hate BoruSara because some are shipping them solely due to their genes....

....It's kinda creepy tbh.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> There's no reason he wouldn't right?



what is stopping him? he is...... beyond our level 



heartsutra said:


> Oh no. You went there. I will refrain from continuing even though I could.



what's wrong with BS? fans will eat BS once kishi writes it. infact, i am seeing a lot of BS content on the internet. they seem to approve the BS story  kishi will write. naruto and sasuke produced BS. that image we saw today was filled with BS. fans will even make a BS fanclub because of how much they love BS and BS fanart. the BS story kishi will write will unite them 

yeah, burito and salad are a source of so much redicule from character design, behavior to even their names......... god, i am gonna love the mini series


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 29, 2015)

Borusara is what the failed ships are trying to project themselves onto.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> What
> 
> I simply find their designs more interesting. I don't care about Shikamaru's clone or Inojin. Boruto is fine, but he's already getting top billing so...


according to this forum, if you care for a female character or find more interesting than males even if they are cuter/weird/interesting, you are a feminist which is wrong.



> Just because I expect the worst doesn't mean I can't be sad about the wasted potential.
> *
> Your trolling needs more work*.


noted


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> according to this forum, if you care for a female character or find more interesting than males even if they are cuter/weird/interesting, you are a feminist which is wrong.



Oh I see. 



Addy said:


> noted



You can do it, believe in yerself.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It's a ship in the Naruto franchise. Of course it gets hate. The more relevant it is, the more people bother to hate.



better get my popcorn ready.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Oh I see.


speaking of which, i hope we see older choco...... i want to pinch her cheeks 


> You can do it, believe in yerself.



although, i wasnt trolling back then to be honest


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> I hate BoruSara because some are shipping them solely due to their genes....
> 
> ....It's kinda creepy tbh.



Hiashi, that crazy master eugenicist and his keikaku have many supporters, including Neji da real MVP …


@*Addy*
Mh, I just like saying BurritoSalad. And BS is a better acronym than SS in my German eyes. SS still muh OTP. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2015)

I already know this won't happen, but I want to see Adult Team 7 in action. I'm curious about the power inflation, especially in Naruto, and Sasuke's case.

But like I said it won't happen in the mini series 

The anime better make it happen though.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> @*Addy*
> Mh, I just like saying BurritoSalad. And BS is a better acronym than SS in my German eyes. SS still muh OTP. ?\_(ツ)_/?



you call it what you want, i will keep calling it BS to create balance....... yen to yang


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 29, 2015)

Personally I just want to see Sarada, Himawari, and the older characters. Really don't care much for the rest of the kids.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 29, 2015)

When will the new Uzumaki family color spread be revealed? Himawari better be there for everyone to see.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

> I simply find their designs more interesting. I don't care about Shikamaru's clone or Inojin. Boruto is fine, but he's already getting top billing so...



On almost every series imaginable you find the girl designs more interesting, don't lie 



HolyHands said:


> Personally I just want to see Sarada, Himawari, and the older characters. Really don't care much for the rest of the kids.



I don't care about any of the kids, because there is literally about them yet but I am curious to see if Kishomoto can win me over with any of them. Himawari looks cute, Salad is an uchiha but she's also a girl so it might something worth seeing how Kishi handles it given his hard on for Uchiha and his awfulness with female characters, and Inojin seems like it could be funny.

Shikamaru's son is just him again while Bolt is the same with Naruto, although he still, somehow, has a better looking haircut than his dad. 

and Choochoo train or whatever, I don't care about her at all either.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 29, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Borusara is what the failed ships are trying to project themselves onto.



That's my reasons to dislike it. There is no likable reason to counter that either.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 29, 2015)

I dont like Bolt or Sarada's new designs. Saradas hair looks awful with no varying colors.
Naruto looks cool though. The guy has a new cape every time we see him.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope we have not seen the last of the blazer.  And this is just when she needs to do ninja stuff


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

interesting. it would not be better about Bolt and Salad on the whole I just don't give a darn about em

I wonder how many chapters will this new naruto have? or just one-shot?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> I already know this won't happen, but I want to see Adult Team 7 in action. I'm curious about the power inflation, especially in Naruto, and Sasuke's case.
> 
> But like I said it won't happen in the mini series
> 
> The anime better make it happen though.



50/50 chance for the mini series, I'd say.

But Boruto movie in August, bud 
Less than 5 months to go if it's on schedule!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bikko said:


> interesting. it would not be better about Bolt and Salad on the whole I just don't give a darn about em
> 
> I wonder how many chapters will this new naruto have? or just one-shot?


Maybe two volumes worth of chapters. And Bolt is the main character of the spin-off Bikko. This was known for a LONG time.


----------



## Meat (Mar 29, 2015)

I totally figured out who will be the 3rd member and why Naruto is the sensei:

Third member: SASUKE

As we already know, Sasuke was still a genin and because of his past crimes, he lost his ninja status. Naruto (with his hokage rights), gave him a chance to continue his ninja status and decided to be Sasuke's sensei(who else could be?). 

With this, we can finally have a duo father/son -  father/daughter relationship moment in this new manga.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Maybe two volumes worth of chapters. And Bolt is the main character of the spin-off Bikko. This was known for a LONG time.



oh is that so? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> When will the new Uzumaki family color spread be revealed? Himawari better be there for everyone to see.



It'll be first shown at the naruto exhibition which I think starts on april the 25th and naruto gaiden official starts on the 27th so chances are the spread will be in that issue too, so when scans come out on the 23rd, chances are it'll be there.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Maybe two volumes worth of chapters. And Bolt is the main character of the spin-off Bikko. This was known for a LONG time.



bolt was never confirmed for lead, that was just fan speculation, the title sugguest naruto is still lead.

Edit: Kishi first talked about mini-series back in a november interview, where he said he wanted to write a story about naruto as a father, so yeah naruto and bolt were confirmed for this for a long time.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 29, 2015)

Meat said:


> I totally figured out who will be the 3rd member and why Naruto is the sensei:
> 
> Third member: SASUKE
> 
> ...


They are going to kill that cat this time.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> They are going to kill that cat this time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2015)

Just realized that Naruto's cloak now has words on it, must say Seventh. Before in the cover and final chapter it didn't.


----------



## Monna (Mar 29, 2015)

Going to read this, though I have zero hype or expectations.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Just realized that Naruto's cloak now has words on it, must say Seventh. Before in the cover and final chapter it didn't.



are you talking about volume 72 cover? cause he had the writing on that cape.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 29, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Just realized that Naruto's cloak now has words on it, must say Seventh. Before in the cover and final chapter it didn't.


It says: Nanadaime Hokage (Sevent Hokage).

And it was in chapter 72 volume cover, Sennin:


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2015)

Yea, that's just his cloak from the Volume cover.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

the collar is folded downwards though like chapter 700.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2015)

Wonde who the third member of the team will be. Salad and buruto maybe lees kid?


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm thinking it'll be a new character, a member of the shimura clan would make things interesting.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

the third member of the team....  the genin....  sasuke 

i mean,  he is still genin as far as we know


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2015)

The third genin will be Norman.



Majin Lu said:


> It says: Nanadaime Hokage (Sevent Hokage).
> 
> And it was in chapter 72 volume cover, Sennin:



Seventh*


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I still don't get what was the point of giving Sarada glasses. She would look so much better without them.


Maybe because Naruto is not only about good looking characters o.?


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 30, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> Maybe because Naruto is not only about good looking characters o.?



You're sweet.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

anyone thinks the mini will start with the hokage meeting in chapter 700? 

and maybe fast forward a few years later?



Mider T said:


> The third genin will be Norman.



honestly speaking, i think it will be lee's kid.

ino chika cho are in one team for obvious reasons which leaves no one else


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2015)

Konohamaru will probably be Boruto/Sarada's sensei.

He called him sensei, and it would make sense. I really hope Naruto is actually being a Hokage, and not a sensei. I want Boruto to have no extensions of his father. No shadow clones, no rasengans, ETC.,

Himawari can learn SM. A girl SM user, there you go. Something unique'


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2015)

The chances of Himawari getting SM and frog summons are practically zero, but I want it so much.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> Himawari can learn SM. A girl SM user, there you go. Something unique'



A girl with a Sharingan will be the sole "unique" thing about this just you watch 

That could be cool though...


----------



## Platypus (Mar 30, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> Really don't care much for the rest of the kids.



Not even fem!Shisui ?


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is everyone so obsessed with letting people know they're only half interested in this? 

If people weren't interested, this thread wouldn't be booming like it has the past few days.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> The chances of Himawari getting SM and frog summons are practically zero, but I want it so much.



wow, you have a lot of expectations here.......... tune it down 

female SM user? i get the fem sharingan user with salad but female SM user? really?.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 30, 2015)

Has it been officially confirmed that it's 10 chapters?

As someone has mentioned before I feel this is them testing the waters to see if furthering the story is still in anyway profitable - If this and the movie are successful they'll probably make a GT like series, at least in the anime.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> wow, you have a lot of expectations here.......... tune it down
> 
> female SM user? i get the fem sharingan user with salad but female SM user? really?.



That's not an expectation, it's a wish.

You keep confusing those for some reason.


----------



## Source (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it confirmed that there was a timeskip to "Genin age" or something? 



Rindaman said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed with letting people know they're only half interested in this?
> 
> If people weren't interested, this thread wouldn't be booming like it has the past few days.



lol yeah

nobody is interested but a few pieces of art make people analyze every little thing about them and cause a burst of activity


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> That's not an expectation, it's a wish.
> 
> You keep confusing those for some reason.



well then, dont cry when your wishes dont come true......... like at all


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> well then, dont cry when your wishes dont come true......... like at all



You seem to believe I expect it to happen. I don't. 

Do you need me to explain the difference between wanting and expecting something to happen?


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> You seem to believe I expect it to happen. I don't.
> 
> Do you need me to explain the difference between wanting and expecting something to happen?



wanting it to happen in this series is the same as expecting it to happen because at the end in both cases you cry a bit inside seeing it not happening at all  and even in some cases, you get the extreme effects like 2 panels of sunflower in the entire mini series


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> wanting it to happen in this series is the same as expecting it to happen because at the end in both cases you cry a bit inside seeing it not happening at all  and even in some cases, you get the extreme effects like 2 panels of sunflower in the entire mini series



It really isn't. I can fill the void of what I want with fandom. Expecting is getting your hopes up, which at this point would be a foolish thing to do.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 30, 2015)

Byakugan, Sage Mode, Gentle Fist, Rasengan, Toad Summons.

Both kids need to use them.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> It really isn't. I can fill the void of what I want with fandom. Expecting is getting your hopes up, which at this point would be a foolish thing to do.


good point, but i have seen some to unfortunately want something so bad that they become to expect it.


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2015)

Does Himawari even want to become a shinobi?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed with letting people know they're only half interested in this?
> 
> If people weren't interested, this thread wouldn't be booming like it has the past few days.



Par the course for NF.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Does Himawari even want to become a shinobi?



next ramen shop girl to make her father proud


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2015)

reposting this here to see what other people have to say...

Are we going to get 3 chapters in the same week? 
1- the Miniseries chapter on the 23th
2- the Fan-Book chapter on the 25th
3- the Guest-Book chapter on the 25th.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 30, 2015)

^ Would be nice.

But only the miniseries chapter will be translated right away I think...


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2015)

The fanbook, and guestbook  are dependent on attendants at the exhibit being willing to share. 

Someone from this forum needs to get down there.


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 30, 2015)

^ Sorry, I won't be able to get there until late August. I'll probably miss out on the goodies .  I might see Boruto if it doesn't suck though .


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2015)

I think takL said he would go.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2015)

Takl does not login anymore tho. As far as I know at least.


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, some eager fans will upload to tumblr or twitter or somewhere. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe the series might lead up to the movie. A series of short stories, but mostly revolving around Naruto, Boruto, and Sarada.

Then ending with the Boruto movie.

@ Two Random guys at the other thread I never got to respond to.

I'm basing a conclusion on what we have so far. Of course, Sasuke's daughter would never be sidelined, seeing how Sasuke is the second most important character to the series of Naruto. However, the Boruto series is not the same as Naruto.

We thought it would be a spinoff of Boruto. In fact, it seems to be about Naruto too. The reason as to why I believe Sarada won't play an important focus in the story is because of what Kishimoto presented thus far. Sadly, the only conflict in the series (700) was Boruto and his father problems. Which connects Sarada slightly because she understands how he feels. Yet, I see no valid reason for their stories to branch off from each-other like what happened to Naruto and Sasuke in Shippuden.

Mind us that the Naruto story started off with two conquests: Naruto wanting to gain acceptance from the village, and Sasuke wanting revenge. Both early on.

Those children will be acting together, and most likely their problems will focus around each-other. Seeing how Boruto is the main focus of the series by far, and from the details of the Boruto movie in which he gains a special new fighting move.

I can assume that this will be about him to the fullest.

Though this is my opinion, I would rather not have someone quote me, and I made this for the sheer reason of answering those two people's questions on HOW I can came to this logical conlusion. I probably will not reply anyway, considering the lack of information we have. It can go either-way. 

Again it is my assumption.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> The fanbook, and guestbook  are dependent on attendants at the exhibit being willing to share.



I'm confident it will happen. The Naruto community feels really dedicated to me.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Takl does not login anymore tho. As far as I know at least.



stop gloating about it


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 30, 2015)

Some mofo's in japan better share. I really want to read those 2 chapters from the exhibition


----------



## TheGreen1 (Mar 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> I believe the series might lead up to the movie. A series of short stories, but mostly revolving around Naruto, Boruto, and Sarada.
> 
> Then ending with the Boruto movie.
> 
> ...



Personally, I'd like to see how the two kids from rivals interact. Even though it was a glimpse in 700, and that Sarada seems to be a loner, Boruto never even acknowledged her presence in class. (Her stalker-ish tendencies non-withstanding.) 

It's like she didn't even exist in his world. And mind you, he took the time to speak with the ino-shika-cho next-gen kids. But this could be me making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Personally, I'd like to see how the two kids from rivals interact. Even though it was a glimpse in 700, and that Sarada seems to be a loner, Boruto never even acknowledged her presence in class. (Her stalker-ish tendencies non-withstanding.)
> 
> It's like she didn't even exist in his world. And mind you, he took the time to speak with the ino-shika-cho next-gen kids. But this could be me making a mountain out of a molehill.


Right? These two seem to brush off as emotional counterparts. Instead of having to go through what Naruto/Sasuke did to understand each-other, I feel as if these two will bond through friendship instead.

Creating a better more realistic feel like we had during the Zabuza arc with Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## Sppidy (Mar 30, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonde who the third member of the team will be. Salad and buruto maybe lees kid?



there is no team, it's just that Naruto, Boruto and Sarada have formed a team of just themselves to bring Sasuke back from his travels


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> there is no team, it's just that Naruto, Boruto and Sarada have formed a team of just themselves to bring Sasuke back from his travels


I would drop the series.

Though I know that won't happen because he is the Hokage.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 30, 2015)

> Though I know that won't happen because he is the Hokage



Well Tobirama was Hokage and could still move around out of Konoha.. so that's not going to stop Nardo from.. following sauce if Kishi did do that.


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> *Byakugan*, Sage Mode, *Gentle Fist*, Rasengan, Toad Summons.
> 
> *Both kids need to use them*.


since when was sarada hyuuga


----------



## TRN (Mar 30, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> since when was sarada hyuuga



I think he means Himawari and boruto


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 30, 2015)

TRN said:


> I think he means Himawari and boruto



oh my bad then sorry. Even I'm forgetting about himawari already



Hussain said:


> reposting this here to see what other people have to say...
> 
> Are we going to get 3 chapters in the same week?
> 1- the Miniseries chapter on the 23th
> ...


were also getting new drawing from the exhibition on the 25th the uzumaki family spread and hopefully other goodies.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2015)

way to get my hopes up


----------



## TheGreen1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Simultaneously released in English and Japanese?

I'm calling that into doubt.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Simultaneously released in English and Japanese?
> 
> I'm calling that into doubt.



i think they do that with some manga but it's been a while since i heard about that.

i would like to try and see if this is true but fuck me and my region


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2015)

The showed Space Dandy in English before Japanese.



shade0180 said:


> Well Tobirama was Hokage and could still move around out of Konoha.. so that's not going to stop Nardo from.. following sauce if Kishi did do that.



Because there was a ninja war going on, the same way Tsunade did in the 4th Ninja War.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2015)

Mider T said:


> The showed Space Dandy in English before Japanese.



yeah but i think it was marketed towards americans first before Japanese.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Simultaneously released in English and Japanese?
> 
> I'm calling that into doubt.


You do realize they did this with Naruto and are currently doing it for a number of series, right?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> You do realize they did this with Naruto and are currently doing it for a number of series, right?



As far as the manga goes, I thought we were getting it a week or two after the Japanese got the manga. As for the anime, I can give you that.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2015)

Sarada will be weak. Sasuke and Karin illegitimate uzumaki uchiha son will be the new mysterious anti hero raised by Orochimaru and Team Taka. Will be born w/ SM and Swirlygan Elder Bro Eyes. Dattebayo


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> As far as the manga goes, I thought we were getting it a week or two after the Japanese got the manga. As for the anime, I can give you that.



No the manga was released at the same time same as the one in Japan in the us shonen jump.


----------



## Arceus The Great (Apr 1, 2015)

Well one thing that we know is that in this mini-series BoruSara is going to become canon. <sigh>


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 1, 2015)

Arceus The Great said:


> Well one thing that we know is that in this mini-series BoruSara is going to become canon. <sigh>



I hope not. Uchiha blood making it's way into Naruto's line would be a travesty.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 1, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I hope not. Uchiha blood making it's way into Naruto's line would be a travesty.



They'd basically be Otsusuki's.


----------



## calimike (Apr 1, 2015)

Bolt and Sarade. 

I wonder who is third person of 3-man team plus Jounin in charge of 3-man team?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2015)

Who is Sarade?


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Who is Sarade?



salad, sasuke's daughter or that first uchiha with glasses......... like pedo obito


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 1, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> As far as the manga goes, I thought we were getting it a week or two after the Japanese got the manga. As for the anime, I can give you that.


they've been doing it for a while, the pirated scans just came out a week before jump issue came out.


Arceus The Great said:


> Well one thing that we know is that in this mini-series BoruSara is going to become canon. <sigh>


lol since chapter 700 they've been in 2 drawings together and we barely know anything about either of them, so what would suggest they'd be a pair in the spin-off. I also doubt kishi would make two children a canon pairing and honestly I don't get the hate for borusara, we've yet to even see them interract. 
fans are just asking to get burnt if they've already begone shipping before the manga even starts.


calimike said:


> Bolt and Sarade.
> 
> I wonder who is third person of 3-man team plus Jounin in charge of 3-man team?


I'm half expecting a third member. but if this isn't an official mission and naruto isn't their sensei, then it could just be Naruto, with bolt/sarada tagging along. no third member or jonin team leader.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 1, 2015)

We see Sarada and Bolt together because they are the new Sasuke and Naruto in terms of central characters. The third person on their team (if they are going to have one) has not been revealed and may also be important.


----------



## TRN (Apr 1, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> They'd basically be Otsusuki's.



Isn't boruto and Himawari basically Otsusuki

Uzumaki + Hyuga


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2015)

Arceus The Great said:


> Well one thing that we know is


We know next to nothing.


Zensuki said:


> *We see Sarada and Bolt together because they are the new Sasuke and Naruto in terms of central characters.*


You would think this would be the obvious conclusion. 


> The third person on their team (if they are going to have one) has not been revealed and may also be important.


Interestingly enough. At Jump Festa, there was a third picture beside the Naruto / Sasuke family portrait.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 1, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sarada will be weak. Sasuke and Karin illegitimate uzumaki uchiha son will be the new mysterious anti hero raised by Orochimaru and Team Taka. Will be born w/ SM and Swirlygan Elder Bro Eyes. Dattebayo



He might actually make an interesting main character.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 1, 2015)

> Uzumaki + Hyuga



they're practically 3/4th ootsutsuki.  so if Boru and Sara ended together their kid would be a full blood.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> We see Sarada and Bolt together because they are the new Sasuke and Naruto in terms of central characters. The third person on their team (if they are going to have one) has not been revealed and may also be important.


actually this is another assumption, nothing has been shown that suggest they'll be the new central characters seeing as the title pretty much makes it clear Naruto is still the main character in this mini-series. they're obviously important but the central focus I doubt.


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> actually this is another assumption, nothing has been shown that suggest they'll be the new central characters *seeing as the title pretty much makes it clear Naruto is still the main character in this mini-series.* they're obviously important but the central focus I doubt.



An assumption in response to an assumption.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> actually this is another assumption, nothing has been shown that suggest they'll be the new central characters seeing as *the title pretty much makes it clear Naruto is still the main character in this mini-series*. they're obviously important but the central focus I doubt.



that is an assumption as well 

hell, the spoilers for the sakura novel have nothing to do with the synopsis and even the prologue given to us 

+ why would they call it "burito" when they can capitalized on naruto's name? 

still, it might be about naruto but the title, synopsis, and pretty much everything show to us as advertisement by jump should be put to question because they always that shit 



Zef said:


> An assumption in response to an assumption.



like we all assumed for several months about sakura's novel


----------



## Sete (Apr 1, 2015)

And I shall be around to see people whine about it!


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 1, 2015)

Now, if Itachi has a kid...


----------



## Kyu (Apr 1, 2015)

He does, her name is Mirai.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Kyu said:


> He does, her name is Mirai.



He said Itachi, not Shisui.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2015)

Kyu said:


> He does, her name is Mirai.



Nope, fem!Shisui can't be his kid


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Nope, fem!Shisui can't be his kid



See, someone agrees with me.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 1, 2015)

Kyu said:


> He does, her name is Mirai.



Well, Orochimaru's gonna get rekt then.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 1, 2015)

Still think Naruto will be their sensei.


----------



## Cord (Apr 2, 2015)

All posts following the movie update here were already moved to that thread.​


----------



## MS81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Let's hope Kishi does Kakashi and Asuma son some justice by them do a new combination Jutsu!!!

and Kakashi better be able to use yin-yang jutsu's.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 4, 2015)

since when did kakashi have a son, hell since when did asuma have a son?


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> since when did kakashi have a son, hell since when did asuma have a son?



i think he meant kakashi + assumas daughter. although, i dont know how kishi will fit her in the mini series, let alone have a battle 



gershwin said:


> Is that supposed to be for the movie



it seems like beaten up bolt with a rasengan and the pages next to it show naruto i think


----------



## Sasukes Will (Apr 6, 2015)

Clearly Boruto possessed by Oro


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2015)

i thought that was a bandage and not a long tongue but holy shit if it's oro hanged into burito


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 6, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Let's hope Kishi does Kakashi and Asuma son some justice by them do a new combination Jutsu!!!
> 
> and Kakashi better be able to use yin-yang jutsu's.



Why you say this, is Kakashi especially featured for the new spin off or for Boruto: Naruto The Movie? Well, I saw his voice actor in the photo of Boruto's Movie cast, so it's possibile he will make at least an appearance.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i thought that was a bandage and not a long tongue but holy shit if it's oro hanged into burito



Kukukukukuku. 

Wanted Uchihas but ended up possessing an Uzumaki


----------



## Platypus (Apr 6, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Let's hope Kishi does Kakashi and Asuma *son* some justice by them do a new combination Jutsu!!!
> 
> and Kakashi better be able to use yin-yang jutsu's.



 

Kakashi's going to spend the rest of his days on a bromance trip with Gai tho.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he meant kakashi + assumas daughter. although, i dont know how kishi will fit her in the mini series, let alone have a battle



Who knows? Probably as some sorta sensei. I mean, why not have her as the sensei for the new Ino Shika Cho group?


----------



## NW (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, they finally remembered this fucking existed.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah but i think it was marketed towards americans first before Japanese.



Sounds like a really shitty fanfiction.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2015)

Just realized Bolt might have a Lightning type chakra to match Sasuke. This explains the sudden addition to Hinata's profile.

And weirdly enough, Boruto is named after two geniuses and is positioned to be mentored by another genius. I wonder if he will pull a Edward Elric here. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2015)

Wait who's the second genius Bolt is named after?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Wait who's the second genius Bolt is named after?



Wasn't his name a nod to both Minato and Neji?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2015)

No   It's Neji and Naruto.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2015)

Bolt also has a lightning meaning though, the same kanjis used in Minato's technique.

So it's a mix of everything.

Still, he is surrounded by geniuses, I hope he surprises his daddy.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 6, 2015)

Neji was given a 3 in term of intelligent. Hinata is smarter than him, and sasuke was a bit above average as well (I still hope he does not get near Bolt tho ). I think the term  genius in the manga usually is used for talent and X character usage of a jutsu or something. Even Lee was called a  genius...


----------



## Sora (Apr 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Neji was given a 3 in term of intelligent. Hinata is smarter than him, and sasuke was a bit above average as well *(I still hope he does not get near Bolt tho* ). I think the term  genius in the manga usually is used for talent and X character usage of a jutsu or something. Even Lee was called a  genius...



why?   
Sasuke could be a good teacher


----------



## Platypus (Apr 6, 2015)

Neji wasn't very smart to begin with. Jumping in front of Hinata and Naruto instead of just deflecting the wood branch with an Air Palm or throwing both of them out of the trajectory


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Neji was given a 3 in term of intelligent. Hinata is smarter than him, and sasuke was a bit above average as well (I still hope he does not get near Bolt tho ). I think the term  genius in the manga usually is used for talent and X character usage of a jutsu or something. Even Lee was called a  genius...



Genius of hard work doesn't even make any sense in the context they used it in.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Bolt also has a lightning meaning though, the same kanjis used in Minato's technique.
> 
> So it's a mix of everything.
> 
> Still, he is surrounded by geniuses, I hope he surprises his daddy.



not sure about the lightning stuff just because kishi is hammering in the "bolt (fastener)" thing with a bolt necklace, using bolts to hammer the wooden plates on naruto's 72 vol cover and even holding a wrench  

hopefully, salad has the same theming


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm banking on Bolt getting Lightning type chakra.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> it seems like beaten up bolt with a rasengan and the pages next to it show naruto i think



Is that a pic of Boruto's team above those panels  gershwin provided? It appears to show Boruto, Sarada and another kid along with a hefty adult (sensei?).


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm banking on Bolt getting Lightning type chakra.


Me too


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm banking on Bolt getting Lightning type chakra.



he can get all the chakras as far as i am concerned. 

real question is will he get another jutsu that is not a rasengan variant? 

think about it, he can get lightning chakra but only lightning rasengan, not lightning armor, chidori nagashi thingy sasuke used in the old days, chidori sword... ect. 

it's like when naruto had all the elements. all he did was rasengan the shit out of them. they looked cool and all but they were all rasengans at the end.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 6, 2015)

Sora said:


> why?
> Sasuke could be a good teacher



I despise the uchiha. Not to mention it's not safe anyway for a kid to go near him. 
Also, Kishi previously stated that he will show Naruto as a father, if his son is not around, then I am not sure how is he going to pull that off. Unless he meant a father for Himiwari only.  

Side note: the reaction in your sig is hilarious. lol 
-----
Bolt will probably have the Wind type chakra like Minato (who has lightning as well anyway), Naruto, and Kushina.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> he can get all the chakras as far as i am concerned.
> 
> real question is will he get another jutsu that is not a rasengan variant?
> 
> ...


lightning rasengan wouldnt do jack 
it can only electrocute people at best 
lol that chidori nagashi, 
I still think it was a jutsu sasuke invented to prevent surprise buttsecks


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I despise the uchiha. Not to mention it's not safe anyway for a kid to go near him.
> Also, Kishi previously stated that he will show Naruto as a father, if his son is not around, then I am not sure how is he going to pull that off. Unless he meant a father for Himiwari only.
> 
> Side note: the reaction in your sig is hilarious. lol
> ...



How is it unsafe for a kid to be near Sasuke?   He's the second most powerful person in the world.


----------



## Sasukes Will (Apr 6, 2015)

More the time pass, more Saradar looks better than Bolt


----------



## Trojan (Apr 6, 2015)

Mider T said:


> How is it unsafe for a kid to be near Sasuke?   He's the second most powerful person in the world.



Because i meant to say that sasuke IS the danger.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2015)

It'll be nice if bolt has lightning Chakra


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Because i meant to say that sasuke IS the danger.



Oro might get Bolt first. 

He always liked little boys and will try to corrupt him with power or/and take over his body.




The real danger though would be Sarada LOL.

Once she and Bolt hook up the Uzumaki will be combined with Uchiha and inherit the madness genes.

Madara jr. and Obito jr.? 

Scary...


----------



## Trojan (Apr 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Oro might get Bolt first.
> 
> He always liked little boys and will try to corrupt him with power or/and take over his body.
> 
> ...




- Nah, Oro is going to be interested in Sarada as you said. 
- you're just beeing cold in the next part.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 6, 2015)

bolts got wind.just like his dad just like his grand pops, minato and hisashi.Hyuugas dont do lightning.this should be left for cloud village really.
Bolt just reminds me of DB goku.He'll probably be fast ,create kamehaha from frs and a broken jyuuken cqc.He's getting rasengan.Cant escape this jutsu. Himawari is probably innate neji level genius.She's probably goten style.Everytime we see here she will just have abilities out her ass becasue she can.Fuck bolt she the dangerous one..

Anyway.Hopefully oro has rin'negan. or sharingan with sage mode. Cause hokage base naruto would stomp him.Hokage naruto's base level must be what tobi with rin & sharigan level now. yeah I think thats about right for his hokage base level.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 6, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> .Hokage naruto's base level must be what tobi with RIN & sharigan level now. yeah I think thats about right for his hokage base level.



Nah bro, with RIN('s will) by his side Obito is completely invincible even when facing Prime Naruto, Prime Sasuke and full power Kaguya at once.


----------



## Indra (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol Hinata has raiton XD


----------



## TRN (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## SoulFire (Apr 9, 2015)

Life sized figures for the promo show? Love the design of Naruto standing before that iconic illo!   Kakashi still paying respect to his lost friends.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally after 700 chapters and end of manga, Naruto gets decent wardrobe. The boots are cool.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 9, 2015)

Nah--I love all of Naruto's outfits (except the awful casual wear in The Last.  Orange is his color and he looks darned good in it!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 10, 2015)

lndra said:


> Lol Hinata has raiton XD



yeah a lot of people had really big time suspect natures. You wouldn't even believe. There's no way hyuuga have lightning when 90% of atatcks are wind based.



Arles Celes said:


> Nah bro, with RIN('s will) by his side Obito is completely invincible even when facing Prime Naruto, Prime Sasuke and full power Kaguya at once.



Probably. Obito pulled of some bullshit didn't even die . He's actually alive in naruto's haircut.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 10, 2015)

TRN said:


>



Now that's a nice figure of Naruto there. There needs to be more Nanadaime Hokage Naruto collectible stuff.



B.o.t.i said:


> Probably. Obito pulled of some bullshit didn't even die . He's actually alive in naruto's haircut.



Probably, though the Sage of Six Path's Chakra helps quite a bit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

I think this has something to do with the new series. Idk. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2015)

Thats music event.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

I see  That poster caught me off guard.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think this has something to do with the new series. Idk.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



she looks so much better without the head protector 

and i want to punch the giant plush kyuubi............ after i snuggle it


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I see  That poster caught me off guard.


 Seems they showed either teaser for the movie or released some new info on that event. Folks on twitter are saying Sarada`s clothes is red


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 11, 2015)

gershwin said:


> Seems they showed either teaser for the movie or released some new info on that event. Folks on twitter are saying Sarada`s clothes is red


Why that emote? 

it's still awesome


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

gershwin said:


> Seems they showed either teaser for the movie or released some new info on that event. Folks on twitter are saying Sarada`s clothes is red



Saw that too. I don't mind really


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2015)

Black or blue would be much better


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah it's not a good color to match the uchiha crest, but eh.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 11, 2015)

I also see people tweeting about Sasuke being a teacher


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah. Naruto - father, Sarada - friend, Sasuke - sensei. Everyone are tweeting that characters were presented that way. Dont know japanese tho, so cant say for sure  Maybe they are just speculating.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> I also see people tweeting about Sasuke being a teacher



I think that's a given since Sugiyama hinted that he's bolt's master...or something.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 11, 2015)

So the fat dude is not considered as Bolt's sensei? 
poor fat guy too irrelevant to be mentioned. 
Or maybe Sasuke is the fat dude


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

That sketch is too blurry even if he does look fat 

Or Bolt ditch the fat dude. Basically like how Naruto ditch Ebisu for Jiraiya.  (I did saw Jiraiya's name somewhere...)


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2015)

I wonder if Sasuke is Bolt's team sensei or his master, similar to how Jiraiya was with Naruto?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Saw that too. I don't mind really



link?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I wonder if Sasuke is Bolt's team sensei or his master, similar to how Jiraiya was with Naruto?


Thinking it's similar to Jiraiya 



Addy said:


> link?


It's just twitter stuff but I vmed ya


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> I also see people tweeting about Sasuke being a teacher



Hopefully, he isn't bolt's. I want that to be Konohamaru.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought Sasuke being a teacher was a thing since Kishi's interview from months ago? We've had fanarts about it IIRC.

Anyway I'm excited about this development. I suppose Sasuke will be Piccolo to Bolt. And hopefully Bolt is developing a lightning jutsu.

It's been a while we've seen Sasuke in a....heartwarming position.

So obviously Sarada won't like this relationship and Bolt will worship Sasuke (in the blood ). In the middle of it Naruto will try to fix his problems with Bolt yada yada.

I can see a scene of Bolt wishing his father was Sasuke instead etc.

If handled well enough, it might be interesting. If not it'll be bland honestly.


----------



## Fay (Apr 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Look forward for Sarada info guys
> 
> Well since it's around twitter...
> Sarada's clothes is said to be red.
> ...


Will you look at that...I knew it


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2015)

Man, Sarada's design is really _really_ good. (i even like headband+hair) It's kind of baffling how awful the supposed "new hero" looks compared to her. (totally "team sarada" here)

Anyway it's kinda obvious they are gonna pull Obito for her eyes and Burrito will make fun of it etc. "hahaha you call yourself an Uchiha with that eyesight" yup, another rehashed plot. but it at least adds some depth to her so...still better than what burrito offers.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2015)

> There's also a reason behind Sarada's glasses, apparently.


Bad eyesight is a pretty good reason


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sasuke as Bolt's sensei? Count me in. I've wanted that since we heard about the new miniseries and the movie. I wonder if he'll be the Sensei to not just Bolt, but to a team consisting of Bolt, Sarada, and someone else. Or maybe he'll be like Jiraiya and just take on one pupil, though that leaves me wondering why he'd choose Bolt over his own daughter. 

And I love how Sarada's rocking the Uchiha crest on her clothes. Sasuke having that influence.  

So much for the theory about the Uchiha still being outcasts in chapter 700.


----------



## TRN (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm glad this sasuke as bolt sensei is fake


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 11, 2015)

Sarada's Glasses are not to help her eyesight. They are to seal her ocular powers of the legendary elder brother eyes.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Man, Sarada's design is really _really_ good. (i even like headband+hair) It's kind of baffling how awful the supposed "new hero" looks compared to her. (totally "team sarada" here)



i think the new design is stupid and i say it as a sakura fan. 



> Anyway it's kinda obvious they are gonna pull Obito for her eyes and Burrito will make fun of it etc. "hahaha you call yourself an Uchiha with that eyesight" yup, another rehashed plot. but it at least adds some depth to her so...still better than what burrito offers.



yeah but obito had the will of rin which made him awaken the sharingan, MS, and tololol the world. he was also supposed to be the naruto of the group so being the underdog fits him.

with the "her cold eyes are a feature", salad seems like nothing more than a genderbent sasuke....... with glasses 

team burito all the way ......... unless he becomes a marry sue


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 11, 2015)

Sarada's clothes are red. 
Sasuke's Bolt master.


----------



## Zef (Apr 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *So obviously Sarada won't like this relationship and Bolt will worship Sasuke (in the blood ).* In the middle of it Naruto will try to fix his problems with Bolt yada yada.



I hypothesized this month's ago, and people got mad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2015)

sasuke sensei huh? 



considering how Bolt and Sarada have father problems, things will get interesting


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 11, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sarada's Glasses are not to help her eyesight. They are to seal her ocular powers of the legendary elder brother eyes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2015)

Kishi could have given Bolt a better hair, i think he will have some problems drawing it


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi could have given Bolt a better hair, i think he will have some problems drawing it



on the contrary, his hair looks easy to draw


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 11, 2015)

Yea, Ive read it's actually easier to draw than Naruto's.


----------



## Sora (Apr 11, 2015)

Sasuke is bolt's master?
I wonder how narutosss and bruce wayne are taking the news


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> Sasuke is bolt's master?
> I wonder how narutosss and bruce wayne are taking the news


When was this confirmed?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> Sasuke is bolt's master?
> I wonder how narutosss and bruce wayne are taking the news



was said by a random guy on twitter with 0 credits. might as well be an opinion on what the mini series is about but in japanese


----------



## Zef (Apr 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> was said by a random guy on twitter with 0 credits. might as well be an opinion on what the mini series is about but in japanese







gershwin said:


> Yeah. Naruto - father, Sarada - friend, Sasuke - sensei. *Everyone are tweeting that characters were presented that way.* Dont know japanese tho, so cant say for sure  Maybe they are just speculating.





Tanuki said:


> I also see *people tweeting* about Sasuke being a teacher


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Zef said:


>


but but but but there is still no proof 



dont give me false hope


----------



## Zef (Apr 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> but but but but there is still no proof
> 
> 
> 
> dont give me false hope



I'm desperate for hope. 

I'll take it false or not.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm desperate for hope.
> 
> I'll take it false or not.



then it's fake. damn you


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2015)

I see people REALLY want Sasuke as Bolt's sensei.

What if he is Salad's sensei instead?

Would it be better or worse?

We won't get a "You are cooler than my dad" moment from Bolt but at least Salad won't be neglected anymore by her own father.

It would also diminish the chance of her becoming Naruto's pupil and call him cooler than HER own dad.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 11, 2015)

Sasuke does not even stay in the village, and Bolt wants to get Narudo's attention. So, not sure how would he do that in this case. 

Bolt's Sensai should probably be Konohamaru, not Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke does not even stay in the village, and Bolt wants to get Narudo's attention. So, not sure how would he do that in this case.
> 
> Bolt's Sensai should probably be Konohamaru, not Sasuke.



after seeing the image, i think it will be chouji.  konohameru seems to be bolt's iruka.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke does not even stay in the village, and Bolt wants to get Narudo's attention. So, not sure how would he do that in this case.
> 
> Bolt's Sensai should probably be Konohamaru, not Sasuke.



I think Konohamaru may be the teacher of his team-OR the Iruka from the Academy- but Boruto and Salad may have their own individual teachers like Naruto and Sasuke got with Jiraiya and Oro respectively...

Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura are the Neo Sannin and history loves repeating itself.

At least with Kishi and his laziness and tendency to rehash themes.

As for Sasuke being away he may return anytime like he returned to make "Salads". We do not know how long after the epilogue the movie takes place anyway. It could be a week, a month or a bit more even. And we do not know how far away was Sasuke's forest...


----------



## Sora (Apr 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke does not even stay in the village.



why is there an Uchiha symbol in Sakura's house?


----------



## Zef (Apr 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> why is there an Uchiha symbol in Sakura's house?



And on Sarada's clothes? 


The tumblr response to this is hilarious to say the least.:ho So many rustled jimmies already.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> why is there an Uchiha symbol in Sakura's house?



Not just in their house but in Sarada's clothes too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> why is there an Uchiha symbol in Sakura's house?



sasuke marking his territory


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I see people REALLY want Sasuke as Bolt's sensei.
> 
> What if he is Salad's sensei instead?
> 
> ...


I don't REALLY want Sasuke as bolt's sensei or anything but it's an interesting potential to me at least


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2015)

new images?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't mind Sasuke being Bolt's master at all.


----------



## Fay (Apr 12, 2015)

How come Bolt is a head taller than Salad-chan?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 12, 2015)

Sauce training Boruto? Like the Final Villain of the first series training the hero's son?! 

I hope Sauce throws Boruto into a Mountain to draw upon his hidden potential.


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2015)

Fay said:


> How come Bolt is a head taller than Salad-chan?



 He is older than salad

I thought this been known?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 12, 2015)

Fay said:


> How come Bolt is a head taller than Salad-chan?


different scale of pics


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2015)

gershwin said:


> different scale of pics



This is not the only picture is he is taller

Nice try


----------



## gershwin (Apr 12, 2015)

O rly?


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2015)

gershwin said:


> O rly?



Is that them?   Sasuke fat'

That guess work


That not bolt


----------



## Zef (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup, was just about to post what TRN just did.

Boruto is taller then Sarada. In fact Sarada seems to be closer to Himawari in height. Not sure where TRN is getting Boruto being older though like it was stated anywhere.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 12, 2015)

~ 1 cm difference

 Certainly not a head shorter


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2015)

gershwin said:


> ~ 1 cm difference
> 
> Certainly not a head shorter





guess why the picture only show above the hip


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 12, 2015)

Bolt seems to be taller than Sarada but they have the same age. 

But it wouldn't be weird if it was the other way, remember when Sakura was taller than Naruto.


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2015)

Here we have boruto/Sarada almost the same height as naruto


----------



## Zef (Apr 12, 2015)

gershwin said:


> ~ 1 cm difference
> 
> Certainly not a head shorter



Few problems with using this.

Ignoring the possibility that they may be older in these illustrations;  this isn't drawn to scale.

Unless you're saying Boruto, and Sarada are almost as tall as Naruto. 

Their legs aren't visible in these illustrations like they are on the family portrait.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2015)

Maybe Sarada is 1-2 years younger? Who knows 
Just maybe


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2015)

Bolt's a boy, then tend to be taller than girls.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 12, 2015)

gershwin said:


> O rly?



???= Sasuke
??? = Kiba and Tamaki's (not yet shown) Child

I can totally see this happening now


----------



## gershwin (Apr 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Few problems with using this.
> 
> Ignoring the possibility that they may be older in these illustrations;  this isn't drawn to scale.
> 
> ...



Sarada-Boruto is one illustration. Naruto - the other. The app pic is collage of the two. Not to  mention that their height difference on this one is the same as on that blurry team pic i posted earlier, so its pretty legit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 12, 2015)

There's probably a bit of a timeskip from chpt700 to the movie so Sarada may be the same height as Bolt in the team pic. Also, it looks like the leader of the team may be Anko since the person is hefty and wears a cape.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 12, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Bolt's a boy, then tend to be taller than girls.



Wasn't Naruto shorter than Sakura and Ino in part 1 ?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 12, 2015)

^ Yes, he was.




Tanuki said:


> Maybe Sarada is 1-2 years younger? Who knows
> Just maybe



In chapter 700 they were in the same class.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> In chapter 700 they were in the same class.


Kakashi and Itachi graduated early, age 5-6?  
but Kakashi still ended up the same age as everyone else 
Naruto failed his academy exams a few times. still the same age as everyone else  

meh the Naruto timeline is pure bullshit


----------



## maupp (Apr 12, 2015)

Just because 2 kids are the same age doesn't mean they have to have the same height, weight, and other sizes. Seeing people being baffled by Bolt being taller than Sarada especially when he is a boy(which is common occurrence even in reality) makes one wonder what the hell are some people on about 

"Oh look Bolt is taller than Sarada, he must be older, or x theory etc", How about he is just taller than her despite being the same age. What's wrong with some lots in here


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 12, 2015)

Why you guys are arguing over something as trivial as their height is what I don't get. It's like the ridiculous battle between Naruto and Sasuke fans has trickled down to their kids now as well, which is pretty sad.


----------



## Blue Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm just ready for my Uzumaki family moments.  I'm not expecting much from lil' Sunflower, as she's just the adorable little sister, (at least that's what I'm expecting) but to you-know-who, please don't forget that Himawari and Hinata _actually exist_. Come thru, Kishi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 13, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Kakashi and Itachi graduated early, age 5-6?
> but Kakashi still ended up the same age as everyone else
> Naruto failed his academy exams a few times. still the same age as everyone else
> 
> meh the Naruto timeline is pure bullshit



Its hard i guess for a cute rivalry or bromance when one is the senpai it seems lol.

Genma is apparently 2 years older than Guy and yet they were in the same team as kids hmmm.

Lol Sarada will be hyped as a genius that skipped 5 grades while Boruto failed 6...and still same team anyways.

Hype cannot get in the way of equal aged marriage it seems lol.

All same gen shinobi are the same age and all have kids at the same damn time!!

Magic?^^


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 13, 2015)

Only reason Naruto was so short was because he was malnourished. He only ate ramen. Hinata probably forces a well-balanced meal down Bolt's throat so he's not a shortie.


----------



## Zef (Apr 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why you guys are arguing over something as trivial as their height is what I don't get. It's like the ridiculous battle between Naruto and Sasuke fans has trickled down to their kids now as well, which is pretty sad.



We were discussing the age of the new generation then someone brought up height as if that's an indicator of age.

It's not really about rivalry as it is being factually correct. Boruto is taller.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> We were discussing the age of the new generation then someone brought up height as if that's an indicator of age.
> 
> It's not really about rivalry as it is being factually correct. Boruto is taller.



I guess if you go by the pictues, yeah, Boruto is a head taller. But I'd like a height chart for each kid if possible.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden mini-series will start next week with colored page (CP) and one-shot chapter seems (From 40 to 52 pages)

Source*


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *Naruto Gaiden mini-series will start next week with colored page (CP) and one-shot chapter seems (From 40 to 52 pages)
> 
> Source*


thanks 

wait, the mini series is a one shot or starts with a  one shot about Naruto as Hokage?


----------



## Indra (Apr 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> wait, the mini series is a one shot or starts with a  one shot about Naruto as Hokage?


What does it mean by one shot chapters? Like one character per chapter?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 15, 2015)

It's weird but whatever. Moar content!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2015)

Kishimoto did say he wanted to write about Naruto as a father and the characters all grown up and changed.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2015)

lndra said:


> What does it mean by one shot chapters? Like one character per chapter?



a separated story  that's made of only 1 chapter. Kishi had done some of those before. They suck tho. 

Edit:
one of them: Source
the other one: Source
third: nagisayuu.tumblr/ or


----------



## Zef (Apr 15, 2015)

All aboard the hype train.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's weird but whatever. Moar content!!



wonder if it's about Naruto aa a father because the name of the one shot makes no sense 



Zef said:


> All aboard the hype train.



[YOUTUBE]Sr45DmZDjSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indra (Apr 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> a separated story  that's made of only 1 chapter. Kishi had done some of those before. They suck tho.
> 
> Edit:
> one of them: Source
> ...



Hopefully he learned from past mistakes. Thank you Hussain ~


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder if it's about Naruto aa a father because the name of the one shot makes no sense



What does the name mean?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 15, 2015)

err, it just says that Naruto Gaiden starts on 27th April and has colour pages. Nothing about a one shot or anything.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2015)

One week left. So, are we going to open up the KT again?


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> One week left. So, are we going to open up the KT again?


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> err, it just says that Naruto Gaiden starts on 27th April and has colour pages. Nothing about a one shot or anything.



nooooooooo


----------



## Indra (Apr 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> nooooooooo


Why is that bad?


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 15, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> err, it just says that Naruto Gaiden starts on 27th April and has colour pages. Nothing about a one shot or anything.



*Perhaps the first chapter will be longer that the usual with having between 40-52 pages, I don't know exactly but let's wait to see if it's true or not...*


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2015)

lndra said:


> Why is that bad?



i thought  we were getting two chapters. burito manga and the naruto one shot. it seems both are the same


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 15, 2015)

No, those one shots you're seeing in the list are yet to be named one shots by other mangaka. They've nothing to do with Naruto. It's "CP: Black Clover, Naruto Gaiden -Nanadaime Hokake to Akairo no Hanatsu Tsuki- (Mini-Series), One Shot" = three series that get colour pages, one of them is Naruto Gaiden, the other one a one shot.
As for what's next week, there's also a one shot released, but that one isn't said to be related to Naruto as well.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 15, 2015)

Almost time for Daddy Naruto? ;o


----------



## Zef (Apr 15, 2015)

27th is two weeks from now. The jump issue will be sent to stores before then.

So we can expect MP/MS to get their hands on the issue, and post the new chapter by next Thursday? (23rd)


----------



## spiritmight (Apr 15, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> As usual, yes.



god is real


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 15, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## Indra (Apr 15, 2015)

Sigh I hope it is good.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2015)

ℜai said:


> [sp][/sp]



so now salad is taller 

also, love the new recycled advertisement.....  but in white and black ck


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 16, 2015)

Salad's pout is soooo cute 

she's gonna be the breakout star of this completely bland bullshit money ripper of shit, i can't wait.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2015)

i love the X between salad and burrito on yhe image 

its like "fuck your pairing wars fans "


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> i love the X between salad and burrito on yhe image
> 
> its like "fuck your pairing wars fans "



If the mini series will really be so short it would seem pointless to create love triangles or quartets.

Like...what choice does Boruto have but to hook with Salad when the only other girl in his age group is ChouChou?

Kishi could introduce a shy girl-like Hinata- pining for him too and maybe even a fangirl like part 1 Sakura.

But I guess Salad will inherit the Tsundere/kuudere part from her mom and dad so the latter would be pointless.

If Sasuke was female no one would take NaruSaku and NaruHina as nothing but crack ships anyway LOL


----------



## Uraharа (Apr 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 伝説、復活!! そして春に駆けし鮮烈なる疾風!!
> The revival of a legend!! And then a vivid hurricane rushes into springtime !!


Huh!? No! No more Edo Tensei please!

Also, Bordo isn't even on the cover of WSJ next week. I'm kinda sad, but I guess 4th Gear has priority for them.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 16, 2015)

ℜai said:


> [sp][/sp]



Rinnegan Naruto confirmed


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Huh!? No! No more Edo Tensei please!
> 
> Also, Bordo isn't even on the cover of WSJ next week. I'm kinda sad, but I guess 4th Gear has priority for them.



These sorts of things are decided months ahead..nothing to do with gear 4....if WSJ really wanted to give it lead CP,they could  have just brought it out one week ahead or pushed it back one week later...


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 16, 2015)

Since Boruto is emo, he bonding with sauce in this movie.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2015)

The revival of a legend, huh?

I really hope Gai plays a major role in this series. That might make it tolerable.

Little iffy about Lee's student, though. The role gets watered down over generations (Dai faced more hardships than Gai did, Gai faced more hardships than Lee did, and this kid grew up in peacetime with no pressure to be a shinobi at all) and I'm not sure that he'll be very interesting.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Huh!? No! No more Edo Tensei please!
> 
> Also, Bordo isn't even on the cover of WSJ next week. I'm kinda sad, but I guess 4th Gear has priority for them.



I think the legend there is Naruto himself.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> i love the X between salad and burrito on yhe image
> 
> its like "fuck your pairing wars fans "



X doesn't mean "love" in Japan XD

It works like our "and": Boruto and Sarada.

That's all.


----------



## Jad (Apr 16, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> The revival of a legend, huh?
> 
> I really hope Gai plays a major role in this series. That might make it tolerable.
> 
> Little iffy about Lee's student, though. The role gets watered down over generations (Dai faced more hardships than Gai did, Gai faced more hardships than Lee did, and this kid grew up in peacetime with no pressure to be a shinobi at all) and I'm not sure that he'll be very interesting.





Where did your sudden interest in Gai come from? That's so random.


----------



## Indra (Apr 16, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Salad's pout is soooo cute
> 
> she's gonna be the breakout star of this completely bland bullshit money ripper of shit, i can't wait.


I laughed at breakout star


----------



## Bass The Clever (Apr 16, 2015)

I really can't wait for this.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> X doesn't mean "love" in Japan XD
> 
> It works like our "and": Boruto and Sarada.
> 
> That's all.



i know they didnt meant it that way but still


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I think the legend there is Naruto himself.



Possibly, though one expects legends to be stuff that were greatly hyped a long time ago and whose hype cannot be confirmed now due to them not longer being around.



Deynard said:


> So official Sasuke is Boruto sensei. As expected of future Lightning Bolt of Konoha.



Yeah, Naruto "The Hero", Sasuke "The Master" and Salad "The Rival".

I wonder if Salad will inherit the love interest position of most females or it will mostly focus on the rivalry aspect. Now that I think about it there was not yet a rivalry in this manga between a guy and a girl. A breath of fresh air I guess...


----------



## Corvida (Apr 16, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Salad's pout is soooo cute
> 
> she's gonna be the breakout star of this completely bland bullshit money ripper of shit, i can't wait.



Uchiha pout tm
 Even Madara had one-Useful to say Sowwwy

[sp]






[/sp]

Lets hope she doesnt inherit the Uchihahahahahaha

*Maisie in the Tardis?*


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 16, 2015)

> Maisie in the Tardis?



she is confirmed to be coming as a guest star.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, Naruto "The Hero", Sasuke "The Master" and Salad "The Rival".
> 
> I wonder if Salad will inherit the love interest position of most females or it will mostly focus on the rivalry aspect. Now that I think about it there was not yet a rivalry in this manga between a guy and a girl. A breath of fresh air I guess...



I hope they focus in the rivalry  for that very reason .Even if they are older in the movie than in the mini, it?s a truth universaly  accknowledged that Kishi would insert a triangle. 
Again.



> []QUOTE=Arya Stark;53378916]she is confirmed to be coming as a guest star.




 Now, to get rid of Clar---ahem ahem


----------



## Indra (Apr 16, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Uchiha pout tm
> Even Madara had one-Useful to say Sowwwy


Madara's pout reminded me of this


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2015)

Zef said:


> Dat trailer tho...
> 
> What did you do Naruto? Your son firing shots at you every chance he gets.



The kid is anti-system and he probably wants a revololution. Who better to teach him about it than Sasukeh.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> Madara's pout reminded me of this



Burrito for FV confirmed

Small wonder bastard wants him as disciple




ch1p said:


> The kid is anti-system and he probably wants a revololution. Who better to teach him about it than Sasukeh.



The plot chickens!!!!


----------



## Jad (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey look at that, I want to close fist smack Boruto right in his smug little shit face.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder if Salad will inherit the love interest position of most females or it will mostly focus on the rivalry aspect. Now that I think about it there was not yet a rivalry in this manga between a guy and a girl. *A breath of fresh air I guess...*


Only if it stays that way. I really hope so, but I won't pretend like it couldn't change.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> There's probably a bit of a timeskip from chpt700 to the movie so Sarada may be the same height as Bolt in the team pic. Also, it looks like the leader of the team may be Anko since the person is hefty and wears a cape.



yeah,in chapter 700 they were like 10yrs old wile in the movie they probaly be 12yrs old.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 16, 2015)

Jad said:


> Hey look at that, I want to close fist smack Boruto right in his smug little shit face.



Hopefully Sarada will do the honours.


----------



## Indra (Apr 16, 2015)

I honestly want to see an Uchiha get smacked around for once.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 16, 2015)

lol what's this? editors already trolling with the pairing bait with the "x" between bolt and sarada so it begins next week, I'm excited.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Possibly, though one expects legends to be stuff that were greatly hyped a long time ago and whose hype cannot be confirmed now due to them not longer being around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I think there's going to be a love interest. I mean, it's rather easily set up for it. Then again, Kishimoto deliberately misled people regarding Naruto and Sakura.


Note: I have yet to see Bolt acknowledge Salada in any official artwork. Even cover there shows Salad looking at Bolt, but Bolt isn't looking at her. 

Conclusion: Salada isn't a rival worth noticing.


----------

